# Mid to late 90's Trek 9xx series (930,950,970,990).............



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Why don't they have a cool factor to them? I mean they are good ol' American made True Temper steel frames right? They offer a great ride, hard to kill, and spec'd nicely for their time. Is it more or less because they come from a large manufacturer and not a boutique builder? I mean I know the welds look like crap but I can't see them when I ride so that doesn't bother me. 

I don't see a lot of them pop up here either restored or modernized so I was just curious.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

blak_byke said:


> Why don't they have a cool factor to them?
> Any thoughts?


Because their owners are generally pains in the ass. See: "turn an old trek 850 into cyclocross" bike thread.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Actually...the real answer (or what I feel to be the reason), is that there's nothing special about them. Dime a dozen. Not collectible, not hard to get....and if you've ever spent time on some of the nicer bikes from the era....that Trek is not really something people actively seek out to restore or upgrade. 

A lot of us got into 'VRC' because the bikes we lusted after are more affordable to us now. I didn't pine through the pages of MBA dreaming of a Trek 930. I had to buy an entry level Stumpjumper. But now that I'm older....I went for the Ritchey P-23 I always wanted. I went for the decked out Yeti. I hunted for the Salsa.


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> Because their owners are generally pains in the ass. See: "turn an old trek 850 into cyclocross" bike thread.


I am so sorry blak_byke, my name has been invoked and your thread is now condemned to not recieve any answers to your actual question. I will pray for you and hope the MTBR Vaudeville act of "post-modern *hollister*", "*girlonbike* the entertainer" and "*Rumpfy* the-magnificent" don't drive you to insanity for asking the wrong kind of question.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

momosgarage said:


> I am so sorry blak_byke, my name has been invoked and your thread is now condemned to not recieve any answers to your actual question.


long story short:

we blame you


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Because their owners are generally pains in the ass. See: "turn an old trek 850 into cyclocross" bike thread.


You're an ass.....but I mean that in an endearing sort of way LOL! :thumbsup: I hollered when I read your response!


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> long story short:
> 
> we blame you


short story long:

folks just read the other thread and make up your own minds.

Let me welcome you to the MTBR Vaudeville act and traveling circus, known as:

_"No point in answering stinking questions we don't like"_

starring

_"post-modern hollister", _

_"girlonbike the entertainer" _

_"Rumpfy the magnificent" _

&

_
"Williwoods the thinskins hunter"_


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Actually...the real answer (or what I feel to be the reason), is that there's nothing special about them. Dime a dozen. Not collectible, not hard to get....and if you've ever spent time on some of the nicer bikes from the era....that Trek is not really something people actively seek out to restore or upgrade.
> 
> A lot of us got into 'VRC' because the bikes we lusted after are more affordable to us now. I didn't pine through the pages of MBA dreaming of a Trek 930. I had to buy an entry level Stumpjumper. But now that I'm older....I went for the Ritchey P-23 I always wanted. I went for the decked out Yeti. I hunted for the Salsa.


I see where you're coming from. For me, It's my IBOC ZERO-G. For the masses it was another 'dime a dozen' bike but for me it was my first mountain bike....A MONGOOSE! My previous bike was a Mongoose Supergoose that my Pop's bought me. So for me, it's like having a little piece of him. I keep building it up but keep feeling feeling like NAAAAH, not the right build. It's a sentimental thing. I know, I'm a softy


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

momosgarage said:


> I am so sorry blak_byke, my name has been invoked and your thread is now condemned to not recieve any answers to your actual question. I will pray for you and hope the MTBR Vaudeville act of "post-modern *hollister*", "*girlonbike* the entertainer" and "*Rumpfy* the-magnificent" don't drive you to insanity for asking the wrong kind of question.


What are you talkin' about!? I answered his question after I made the funny.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

blak_byke said:


> You're an ass.....but I mean that in an endearing sort of way LOL! :thumbsup: I hollered when I read your response!


Haha! A magnificent ass, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

everyone else got a better stage name than me

boo!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

blak_byke said:


> I see where you're coming from. For me, It's my IBOC ZERO-G. For the masses it was another 'dime a dozen' bike but for me it was my first mountain bike....A MONGOOSE! My previous bike was a Mongoose Supergoose that my Pop's bought me. So for me, it's like having a little piece of him. I keep building it up but keep feeling feeling like NAAAAH, not the right build. It's a sentimental thing. I know, I'm a softy


Totally. And a lot of people here do that too, seeking out their first mountain bike. Or still have their first mountain bike and want to find a way to keep it running. Sentimental ownership is a powerful thing.

And if you like the bike, you like the bike...thats most important. But generally speaking, those threads don't get all that much attention or people excited. Those bikes are on every college campus in the US...if I want to see one, I'll go there. (tongue in cheek, but I know ur pickin' up what I'm puttin' down here).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> everyone else got a better stage name than me
> 
> boo!


I have lots of stage names for you...but the keep getting censored here.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

momosgarage said:


> short story long:
> 
> folks just read the other thread and make up your own minds.
> 
> ...


LOL! I feel you Momo. I've been lurking and posting every so often over the years so I've been witness to some of the craziness that goes on here in the VRC and SS forums. Although I haven't been a victim.....yet, I still think some of it goes a bit far. With that said it was quite ironic that I read you post about suspension travel not 15 minutes before you posted here. I'm just glad you didn't totally leave the site after that experience and although your question was bit vague the first time I read it, still, it deserved a more informative answer. Hell, I had the same question some time ago and usually read when someone posts a similar thread. These guys will rip ya, but it's all good:thumbsup:

Damn! I crashed my own thread......OLD BIKES! Whew....back on topic lol!


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> What are you talkin' about!? I answered his question after I made the funny.


Yes you did....Mr Magnificent lol!


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Totally. And a lot of people here do that too, seeking out their first mountain bike. Or still have their first mountain bike and want to find a way to keep it running. Sentimental ownership is a powerful thing.
> 
> And if you like the bike, you like the bike...thats most important. But generally speaking, those threads don't get all that much attention or people excited. Those bikes are on every college campus in the US...if I want to see one, I'll go there. (tongue in cheek, but I know ur pickin' up what I'm puttin' down here).


Yup. I gotcha.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

hollister said:
 

> everyone else got a better stage name than me
> 
> boo!


Btw PMH,

They are only better stage names if you BELIEVE they are better.......he he.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Isn't it awesome that, when you add an actual sense of humor, "venom" becomes a joke that we can all laugh about?

Humor gets a bad rap in this place - all the softies think it's someone being mean...


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I guess humor IS the secret handshake of the VRC illuminati......

should only take a dozen or so posts on the vrc to figure that out.

for some I guess its not THAT obvious, and really what fun is it to have to spell it out? ooops.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Humor is humor, BS is BS...we all know the difference. Even us "softies"


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> Humor is humor, BS is BS...we all know the difference. Even us "softies"


No you don't.:madman: :madman: :madman: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

richieb said:


> Isn't it awesome that, when you add an actual sense of humor, "venom" becomes a joke that we can all laugh about?
> 
> Humor gets a bad rap in this place - all the softies think it's someone being mean...


Yup!

Countless examples of that. If you can roll with the punches and take a laugh at your expense...you'll probably be just fine.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Just a recap since I'm so, um, flummoxed and impressed at the same time....

Guy asks question about vanilla plain jane bike. 

Gets crap for it. 

Rolls with it, actually posts a good volley shot back. 

Gets answer he was looking for and pleasant conversation ensues. 

THEN.......

Poor fella who just can't figure out that good advice can come in *interesting* packages (long time in the past now) posts conciliatory response to the OP, after all's well in the world. 

Wow. I guess baffled is a better word. 

All I can say is, blak_byke for mod!  

As for the bike, agreed, pretty much exactly what Rumpfy said. Kinda like collecting and coveting Chevy Citations...... :yawn: 

But if it was your first car, you might want one in the back of the barn for old times sake


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> All I can say is, blak_byke for mod!


I think for now we are sticking with the current administration.

It's at least a five year commission.

Besides, didn't the past administration give you the keys to the helicopter.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> Besides, didn't the past administration give you the keys to the helicopter.


Don't remind me, Rumpfy still buzzes my shop in the dang thing, just trying to make me jealous I think.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its all about how the question is asked and how the OP reacts to the replies.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Haha! Choppers and staff/henchmen were a package deal with the previous administration.  I'm retired though. Sort of. Merely a peeon now.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

one nice things about the 850/950 Treks was lots of braze ons

fenders racks and water bottles


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Sign me up LOL! What this whole mod thing pay? The economy is kinda' jacked and you know.......

Chevy Citations.....dang! Did you really have to go there? You brought back memories of my 79' Chevette. She was red with a gold stripe down the side. Kinda like the Redskins.....yeah I know we suck :madman: (let the bashing begin)  

I definitely get it about the Treks, It's truly personal. Sad thing is that I'm actually about to dump my Trek frame stash....930 (x 3), 970 and 990. Truth is that I didn't know about all of these boutique brands when I bought my Mongoose years ago and really couldn't afford them once I did learn about them. Fortunately I ended up with 3 Schwinn Homegrowns (still own one) and a GT Lightning during the process but have pretty much sold everything off because I ended up with two Jamis Dragons....nothing VRC though. Once again, none of these are boutique but great bikes nonetheless. I am going to keep the lugged 930 just to do a fun project with some time in the future.

Yes there is some funny azz shyte that happens here but some rude retorts as well. I appreciate sarcasm like the next man or woman but do hate E-bullying when it goes down :nono: ....not saying that Momosgarage was being bullied. Part of me thinks that he was doing a little messing as well . My Grandmother used to say (insert Grandma' voice) "Some times you have to put on your thick skin baby". Either way, this site is a portal for all kinds of folks with views, thoughts and experiences on all kinds of bikes and we have a similar goal.....to enjoy them. 

Thousands of folks + two wheels = one purpose......RIDE! Too mushy?


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> I think for now we are sticking with the current administration.
> 
> It's at least a five year commission.
> 
> Besides, didn't the past administration give you the keys to the helicopter.


RATZ!! Foiled again!! :madman:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

blak_byke said:


> Sign me up LOL! What this whole mod thing pay? The economy is kinda' jacked and you know.......
> 
> Sad thing is that I'm actually about to dump my Trek frame stash....930 (x 3), 970 and 990.


Oh, you get paid alright, Anytime a butterfly flaps it's wings, I get paid. 

I just knew this was a fishing expedition for pricing on your frames


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Right?! Luckily he's a funny dude so no harm, no foul.  

I think, frankly, the regulars can spot weirdness a million miles away and just get cranky about it. For example, people gave absolutely great advice early on in the momo thread but the OP was so dismissive, it was downright rude. His claim that he was just going to keep at it until somebody passes out and THEN look at the helpful advice was enough to show his strange attitude toward the forum members. Do my work, minions, and then I'll reward you with no ride report, no follow up and absolutely no pictures. Lame.

Anyhow, that's it! I'm done! Phew! I don't think I've met anybody with a Trek Stash before. They unfortunately, for their owners, don't sell for much.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Oh, you get paid alright, Anytime a butterfly flaps it's wings, I get paid.
> 
> I just knew this was a fishing expedition for pricing on your frames


Fishing expedition? Naaaah not in the least, but I see why you would think so...my apologies. I respect the fact that this site needs revenue as well as patrons to continue to grow so I'm gonna TRY  and stay in my lane and not fish.....too much.....to often.....to-day....j/k  .

I was just clearing out all of my other crap in the basement and wondered why I still have all my Trek frames. If I was fishing I would have asked about all the stuff that IS worth something to you guys. I just sold a whole bunch of stuff on Evilbay over the past couple of weeks ( full LX group, STX-RC group including wheels, M900 group and seatpost, M952 parts, XC Pro thumbies, Ritchie logic cranks, etc) and I still haven't mentioned the stuff that's on there now. There are a lot of commuters and schools in my area so getting rid of them shouldn't be a problem. In addition, I wrench a little for my church cycle group and a few want me to build them low cost rides so that they can ride as well. I'm such a good guy...:aureola:


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Right?! Luckily he's a funny dude so no harm, no foul.
> 
> I think, frankly, the regulars can spot weirdness a million miles away and just get cranky about it. For example, people gave absolutely great advice early on in the momo thread but the OP was so dismissive, it was downright rude. His claim that he was just going to keep at it until somebody passes out and THEN look at the helpful advice was enough to show his strange attitude toward the forum members. Do my work, minions, and then I'll reward you with no ride report, no follow up and absolutely no pictures. Lame.
> 
> Anyhow, that's it! I'm done! Phew! I don't think I've met anybody with a Trek Stash before. They unfortunately, for their owners, don't sell for much.


You are so kind and I my sense of of humor takes me a loooong way because my biking skills sure won't  lol. My stash was, admittedly, my weak attempt @ getting what I thought to be a quality bike.....and they truly are in my opinion. I'm definitely no purist as I probably won't, in the foreseeable future, do a period correct restoration, but I DO love looking @ you guy's rides. I'm more of a 'modern twist on a classic' kinda guy which is why I get excited about Misterdangerpants and others builds so much.

I guess with all these bikes, if it's worth something to you......it's worth something.


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> His claim that he was just going to keep at it until somebody passes out and THEN look at the helpful advice was enough to show his strange attitude toward the forum members. Do my work, minions, and then I'll reward you with no ride report, no follow up and absolutely no pictures. Lame.


...and everybody is supposed to know about this unspoken etiquette consisting of "ride report, pictures and follow up". I don't work for you nor do you work for me. You don't have to post a reply, nor does the OP have to post a ride report, pictures or follow up.

Like I or anyone else that hasn't been on the board for 5+ years is supposed to know this. Let me clue you in, there are no rewards on a forum. If you don't like the thread or the OP who started it, IGNORE IT. Seems pretty easy to do.

Thanks "girlonbike the entertainer" for the tip, regarding yet another MTBR secret handshake.

Have you passed out yet from being cranky about non-MTBR insider posts and threads?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

:aureola: like this one?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

momosgarage said:


> Let me clue you in, there are no rewards on a forum.
> 
> 
> > The knowledge and camraderie gained with out being a pretentious a-hole is its own reward. A concept blak_byke gets and you obviously don't.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> :aureola: like this one?


MY MAN MY MAN!!

I guess if I would have clicked "MORE" I would have seent it (yes I said seent)....DOH!

Previous post Halo'd......


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> The knowledge and camraderie gained with out being a pretentious a-hole is its own reward. A concept blak_byke gets and you obviously don't.


Are we now entering into conflict? I don't recall us having any issues. I only address those who attack first.

Why incite a negative exchange?


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

> Let me clue you in, there are no rewards on a forum.


well, I got a reach around last week


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

momosgarage said:


> Why incite a negative exchange?


You really, truly just don't get it, do you?

I'll get into this once, politely. You ask a question, and you get a variety of answers. Some aren't worth anything, but hey,no one is paying for advice, so ignore it.

Others give advice, opinion, etc, in a very pleasant fashion, and if it doesn't jive with what you're looking for, you get obstinate, and argumentative, insisting they change their answer so it meets your objective.

This is upsetting to the average bear. Rather than cry about how their feeling is hurt, they get snarky. Once the snark starts to flow, the snark sharks smell a feast, and you have, what you have now.

Once the feast starts, others start paying attention. More often than not, they simply get annoyed by someone as aggressively interested in maintaining their cluelessness, and you get results like muddybuddy's post which you've taken notice of.

Keep posting, I doubt very much you'll see an improvement unless you learn to chill out, take the advice given, use it if you like, ignore it if you don't.

I'll even share a personal story of a forum adventure of my own. I had a timing belt done on my wifes car. Since I am very low on income this time of year, I made a few choices, which in hindsight, weren't very wise. I discovered this by going onto a forum about our type of car, and started asking questions. I was outside my comfort zone, and wasn't sure how things worked there. I got hammered. Many folks all telling me exactly what I didn't want to hear. I needed to do the job all over again or my wife would be driving a time bomb, with an engine rebuild at the end. I got defensive, quite sure they were just being mellow-dramatic and hyperbolic in their assessment. I even got a bit snarky, clinging to the fact that it would help. One of the more understanding members set me straight, telling me that they get this sort of thing all the time, very common question actually, and it really was the case, after all, I came to them for information, didn't I? (Oh, yeah, right....) He also informed me that being a jerk wasn't going to help anyone. Sounding familiar yet? The light went off in my head, I realized I was being, (effectively) you. I apologized, expressed that I was afraid of the inevitable, calmed down, asked a few more questions pleasantly, got the info I needed, and left. If I come back for something in the future, Im sure they'll all brace themselves a little bit, but since I regained my composure, apologized, and acted reasonably after that, I doubt I'll get a frosty welcome next time around.

I really think your name is Kyle though.......


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

blak_byke said:


> my apologies.


Chill mister, no apology required. I was kidding around

If I don't use smilies, and sound pissed off, you know I mean it. :thumbsup:

FYI? STX RC doesn't excite us, at all   

Now that 9 series stuff? Hope you made something off it!


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Chill mister, no apology required. I was kidding around
> 
> If I don't use smilies, and sound pissed off, you know I mean it. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I understand I didn't take it to heart. After all, It wasn't a REAL apology, just one of those cyber thingies  

I was suprised that the STX-RC stuff went for the coin that it did and was so coveted by the buyer. The other stuff got me enough to do some repairs and a few upgrades (new turbo, intercooler, injectors and all the associated piping) to the Avant! Yes my car is getting old too. :sad:


----------



## 67jmt (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm brave, and here is my Citation- Girlonbike is right, they aren't worth anything- this frame set me back $20!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome! We like you already!  Not bad for a couple of lattes. :thumbsup:


----------



## 67jmt (Apr 19, 2006)

Please do not tell anyone, but I own a Trek 850 also....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Another guy with a Trek Stash.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't think I've ever owned a Trek. I'm starting to feel like I'm missing out on something.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Get an old lugged 970 or a 990, they's pretty sweet.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Get an old lugged 970 or a 990, they's pretty sweet.


Yep, I'm a card carrying member of the lugged Trek club. Best frame Trek made? I've only got 20 years of service out of mine.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

blak_byke said:


> Why don't they have a cool factor to them? I mean they are good ol' American made True Temper steel frames right? They offer a great ride, hard to kill, and spec'd nicely for their time. Is it more or less because they come from a large manufacturer and not a boutique builder? I mean I know the welds look like crap but I can't see them when I ride so that doesn't bother me.
> 
> I don't see a lot of them pop up here either restored or modernized so I was just curious.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I owned a 1996 Trek 970 with a beautiful red paint job. The welds look the way they do because of the "sequential" welding technique Trek was using at the time. It was a tad heavy (19" frame weighed 4.75lbs) and the fork sucked (Q-21R, replaced in 1997 with Judy SL) but it rode quite nice.

Unfortunately it cracked at the un-gusseted downtube/headtube joint in 2000. Trek offered me a 8000 frame which I really didn't want. Then the rep offered me a Klein Mantra demo bike to ride and see if I wanted to get a supreme deal on (I was working at a Trek shop at the time). I didn't mind the Mantra but really wanted a steel frame hardtail. He finally found that they had a few 1998 Bontrager Privateer frames with 1 1/8" headtubes lying around so he gave me that as a replacement.

The Bontrager was 1/2 lbs lighter and used OX2 tubes instead of the OX3 oversized tubes on the Trek. I like the ride more on the Bontrager, but the 970 was still a nice ride.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Another guy with a Trek Stash.


Stash, or fetish? :devil:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

momosgarage said:


> I am so sorry blak_byke, my name has been invoked and your thread is now condemned to not recieve any answers to your actual question. I will pray for you and hope the MTBR Vaudeville act of "post-modern *hollister*", "*girlonbike* the entertainer" and "*Rumpfy* the-magnificent" don't drive you to insanity for asking the wrong kind of question.


being stubborn and spreading misinformation is not cool.. it has notihing to do w/ the bike but not knowing bike geometry and pretending to...
just because you can post on the internet doen't make you interesting.:madman:


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> spreading misinformation is not cool..


What statement of mine are you refuting?



> being stubborn and spreading misinformation is not cool.. it has notihing to do w/ the bike but not knowing bike geometry and pretending to...


I await your analysis on early mountain bike geometry vs road bikes of the same era. I may have been told the wrong thing, but I am not talking about a bike post-1995. My question and observation still stands. But that in essence was why I asked a question in the first place. For you know... facts and clarification. I don't know how or why you ask questions, but thats why I ask them.



> just because you can post on the internet doen't make you interesting


I am not trying to be interesting, just get a question answered. In this case it only got answered in conjunction with a string of mini fights. No skin off my back. If I bore you, ignore me. Pretty easy to do.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

momosgarage said:


> If I bore you, ignore me. Pretty easy to do.












hard to ignore stupidity

but then again im sure your not like this in the 'real world'

lucky us


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

momosgarage said:


> What statement of mine are you refuting?
> 
> I await your analysis on early mountain bike geometry vs road bikes of the same era. I may have been told the wrong thing, but I am not talking about a bike post-1995. My question and observation still stands. But that in essence was why I asked a question in the first place. For you know... facts and clarification. I don't know how or why you ask questions, but thats why I ask them.
> 
> I am not trying to be interesting, just get a question answered. In this case it only got answered in conjunction with a string of mini fights. No skin off my back. If I bore you, ignore me. Pretty easy to do.


No.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Get an old lugged 970 or a 990, they's pretty sweet.


They are indeed, along with Prestige Stumpjumper's ,Avalanche's, Montana teams etc, nothing wrong with these bikes if you are interested in quality riders. Are they cool with the collectors, not so much. If you want to talk sacrilege how about a GT Avalanche with a rigid Trek fork or a Stumpjumper with a Surly 1X 1 rigid fork ..........


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

I just sold my '93 lugged 970. Not the lightest kid on the block, but pretty impossible to destroy and fairly classy looks.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> I don't think I've ever owned a Trek. I'm starting to feel like I'm missing out on something.


I own two (imagine this being said with the same inflection of 'I have a rash'). While neither is V, R, or C, one is a 520 with five states under its belt.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> momosgarage said:
> 
> 
> > Let me clue you in, there are no rewards on a forum.
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

H_Tuttle said:


> well, I got a reach around last week


You're welcome. :winker:


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

*Sad.....so so very sad.....*



MendonCycleSmith said:


> Stash, or fetish? :devil:


Some weird fetish I guess :devil:










Here is a mock up of the 970.......


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

blak_byke said:


> Some weird fetish I guess :devil:


Diggin' that pink 930, don't recall seeing that color before. Must have been following Specializeds lead with their pink Team Stumpy....


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

As long as this has turned into a "Show me" thread, I'll throw my '92 950 into the frey. Although not unique, rare, or exotic; it is rugged, great riding with, dare I say, classic good looks. I remember getting quite a bit of respect with this bike bitd and you couldn't get a better ride for under $500. Even now, If you want a VRC bike on a budget, is there a better choice than the LUGGED 900 series frame? Anyway, I bought mine new and have had it ever since. It has been raced, toured, used as a commuter, pulled the Burley, used to train for triathlons and a grocery getter. I think I have been convinced to make it a cross bike next. Point is, for 20 years it has served me in its original configuration (almost). Actually after this picture was taken I stripped it and will rebuild it. There was some rust starting to take hold where the paint had been lost. Was a little sad removing that "Black Forest Green".


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Diggin' that pink 930, don't recall seeing that color before. Must have been following Specializeds lead with their pink Team Stumpy....


Yeah she's stripped to the bare metal now. Gonna do something funky with it. Maybe paint it with the lugs a contrasting color and some fat tires for paved trail use.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll admit to a soft spot for steel Treks. I would have kept this '89 950 if it was a bit larger:


...and this '94 970 may or may not have been owned by a wealthy executive.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Love that 970!!!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

people here see them as the early 90's accords and civics as said above very cheap and easy to find but surprisingly very reliable and long lasting. these bikes to them aren't like a cuda or a Gto to car guys. what we own is just dirt to them


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nuck, I'd tell ya you sound like you have a chip on your shoulder if I didn't think you'd bite my nose off.


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

So it's not as cool as my old Yeti ARC... meh but this 930 pulls the $hiat out of a kiddie trailer.... in all of it's purple/green/blue glory


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Rumpfy has it bad for STX SE, though...he's the first to admit it...


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

knottshore said:


> So it's not as cool as my old Yeti ARC... meh but this 930 pulls the $hiat out of a kiddie trailer.... in all of it's purple/green/blue glory


I remember seeing yours in a post a while back. I love that matte purple and green paint scheme!

I'm definitely feeling the old school steel Trek love.......that reeeaaally doesn't sound right. They should be billed as blue collar VRC's.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is my Trek 930 SS Rat Bike that I just threw together for my son at College. Parts are from at least 6 or 7 bikes. I do not have a clue what year it is.
Stripped the frame down to Raw and Urethaned it. Especially love the brass solder too.
Planning to put a rear derailleur on it eventually, but for now this works.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

The accord/civic analogy is right on. Nothing sexy about them, but they are great riders.

I picked up a 950 someone converted to SS by having horizontal drops welded on and repainted it. Paid $65 bucks for the frame, and it rides great.

Would I have paid that much $ to convert that frame? No way, but for what I paid for it, it's a great rider/loaner/SS.

frog


----------



## prcharlie (Aug 21, 2010)

Damn this is a tough crowd. I sometimes wonder if you guys mock the neighborhood kids for their Huffy's.

Anyway, here is my recently SS converted 1995 930.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

prcharlie said:


> I sometimes wonder if you guys mock the neighborhood kids for their Huffy's.


Huffy's aren't worthy of mockery. I wouldn't even let my kid be seen on one of those. 

Nice Trek.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

prcharlie said:


> Damn this is a tough crowd. I sometimes wonder if you guys mock the neighborhood kids for their Huffy's.


Glad you're having fun with it.

Kids on Huffys is great. None here will say otherwise. A kid on a bike (any bike), simply rules.

I would ask this though.

If you were to check out a forum about older sports cars, and post a pic about your 89 Civic that you dropped a 350 big block into, do you think it'd get much traction or admiration?

I think you get my drift.

It's not that they suck, it's that they aren't what we, as a collective group, come here to chat about. Just because it has two wheels and isn't new, doesn't mean it'll be universally loved by all old bike nuts.

Some of us are simply more openly opinionated than others....


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Tons of great take-aways in that last post.



MendonCycleSmith said:


> It's not that they suck, it's that they aren't what we, as a collective group, come here to chat about. Just because it has two wheels and isn't new, doesn't mean it'll be universally loved by all old bike nuts.


FknA, man


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

This is great! This thread turned into more than I thought it would......



MendonCycleSmith said:


> If you were to check out a forum about older sports cars, and post a pic about your 89 Civic that you dropped a 350 big block into, do you think it'd get much traction or admiration?
> 
> I think you get my drift.


So so true but man......that would be a fun and interesting ride! Kinda' like the 302 powered Monster Miata:thumbsup:



MendonCycleSmith said:


> It's not that they suck, it's that they aren't what we, as a collective group, come here to chat about. Just because it has two wheels and isn't new, doesn't mean it'll be universally loved by all old bike nuts.
> 
> Some of us are simply more openly opinionated than others....


So outside of limited production, hand built by MTB legends, nice lines, build techniques, ride/feel, winning heritage, etc....what, for the masses, dictates a true VRC? Also, what of todays bikes would you consider instant classics or future classics? Include 'mass' produced bikes too if they also fit the bill.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> .
> 
> If you were to check out a forum about older sports cars, and post a pic about your 89 Civic that you dropped a 350 big block into, do you think it'd get much traction or admiration?


You might get traction out of that since 350's are small blocks............


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

blak_byke said:


> So outside of limited production, hand built by MTB legends, nice lines, build techniques, ride/feel, winning heritage, etc....what, for the masses, dictates a true VRC? Also, what of todays bikes would you consider instant classics or future classics? Include 'mass' produced bikes too if they also fit the bill.


Pretty loaded question...and one that really doesn't have a true answer since everyone has a different opinion on the matter. If you read the new user sticky at the top of the VRC forum, there's a bunch of general info on the subject and some links to other related threads on the topic. Essentially this gets rehashed every so often and ultimately its a collection of all our thoughts on the subject.

How's that for an answer without giving you an answer.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> You might get traction out of that since 350's are small blocks............


Sorry, late to the party, had a flat wheel on my bike which caused me to crash, thus twisting my goose neck....


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

So so true but man......that would be a fun and interesting ride! Kinda' like the 302 powered Monster Miata 

My friend Ralph had a 302 in a Pinto in high School. That was crazy [email protected]#$...
One of the fastest, and scariest rides I have ever been in.


----------



## batvette (Dec 10, 2006)

hegstad1 said:


> As long as this has turned into a "Show me" thread, I'll throw my '92 950 into the frey. Although not unique, rare, or exotic; it is rugged, great riding with, dare I say, classic good looks. I remember getting quite a bit of respect with this bike bitd and you couldn't get a better ride for under $500. Even now, If you want a VRC bike on a budget, is there a better choice than the LUGGED 900 series frame? Anyway, I bought mine new and have had it ever since. It has been raced, toured, used as a commuter, pulled the Burley, used to train for triathlons and a grocery getter. I think I have been convinced to make it a cross bike next. Point is, for 20 years it has served me in its original configuration (almost). Actually after this picture was taken I stripped it and will rebuild it. There was some rust starting to take hold where the paint had been lost. Was a little sad removing that "Black Forest Green".


I had what appears to be that exact machine (but a 930) from about '94 till two years ago, sold it to a college kid on craigslist for $175. Loved that deep green metalflake, used to polish it with auto wax every month or so. They can't be too disrespected, he said he was looking for that exact bike and was thrilled he found it. In 14 years all I did to it was put on a chain and a cassette toward the end. In that time period I also bought (And sold) a Jamis Dakar Sport. I was riding mostly urban, hated it. How can a bike be both droopy-flexy AND jarring at the same time? The Trek's steel lugged frame was perfect. I do the ti hardtail thing now, see profile pic if ya care.

(reveals embarrassing secret, when I first got the 930 used about 2 years old, I looked at the big chainring and noticed some of the teeth were higher and others lower than the others. I was concerned and got out my trusty dremel and proceeded to level the whole thing out as much as I could, lowering the valleys on some and the points on others. wonder why I only destroyed one chain and cassette)


----------



## SVG 99 (Jul 14, 2009)

You know what , pay no attention to these guys who obviously have the dreaded " small penis syndrome "&#8230;.. The 900 series from Trek are outstanding bicycles . Now that Trek isn't producing these frames anymore , make them even more desirable .

Try getting a new , American made ( by hand ) , steel frame ( no fork ) for under $1,500 nowadays &#8230;..... in fact , try getting one at any price .

My 1994 930 now has upgraded LX / XT shifters and drive train with new speed springs / Risse gem 75mm travel upgrade :


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SVG 99 said:


> Try getting a new , American made ( by hand ) , steel frame ( no fork ) for under $1,500 nowadays &#8230;..... in fact , try getting one at any price .


You can't find steel bikes made in the US at any price?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Seriously, do we need to make a list of current builders working with steel?

Under a grand might be hard to come by, but I know a local and well respected builder, Russ Denny, was recently offering his welded steel frames for under $900 to participants in the local endurance series.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If you want builders who've been active since vintage days, Curtlo and Teesdale still make awesome frames for well under $1500.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

He said you can't find steel frames made in the US at all. We could go on and list hundreds and hundreds if not thousands of people making steel frames today in the US. Everyone from Sacha White, Doug Curtis to Paul Sadoff to the hundreds of guys and even girls like Natalie Ramsland of Sweetpea Bicycles. Saying it doesn't exist is a disservice to all of their hard work.


----------



## SVG 99 (Jul 14, 2009)

muddybuddy said:


> Under a grand might be hard to come by, but I know a local and well respected builder, Russ Denny, was recently offering his welded steel frames for under $900 to participants in the local endurance series.


Hmmmm , I'd rather purchase a complete Trek 930 / 950 / 970 / 990 for a few hundy and still have plenty left over for component upgrades , shoes , glasses , helmet , shirt , bibs , gloves , etc ...



> Seriously, do we need to make a list of current builders working with steel?


Ummmm , no . ...... If we were discussing custom builders - sure , but we are talking about factory-made Treks with production quantities much higher ( hence , more available and affordable ) than custom craftsman &#8230;... hell , I'd love a Ted Wojcik masterpiece .


----------



## SVG 99 (Jul 14, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> He said you can't find steel frames made in the US at all.


Ummm , that's not what I said .......

Let me re-phrase it : try finding a new , mass produced , american made , steel framed bike for under 3K .


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

SVG 99 said:


> Ummm , that's not what I said .......
> 
> Let me re-phrase it : try finding a new , mass produced , american made , steel framed bike for under 3K .


Gunnar.


----------



## SVG 99 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep , boutique stuff for sure …... So your'e putting the Trek 900 series in the same class ? ( I mean , you are comparing the two )....... Kudos to the Treks .

Blak Byke , is that brown beauty for sale ?

Girlonbike, what makes you think I'm a “ He “ anyway ? …. just wondering .


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A better polemic would be "mass-produced for under $1,000." For under 3k you can easily get a complete bike from most of the builders people mentioned--often far less. Why do you care if it is mass produced?

What is "mass-produced" in America anyway?


----------



## SVG 99 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep , good point .

There's a difference between 2,000 and 200,000 ….. Gunnar is definitely custom . Just the selection of of frames and components is dizzzying = custom .

Mass produced = affordable .


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

SVG 99 said:


> Mass produced = affordable .


your search skills, they aren't so good


----------



## zjrog (Jan 2, 2011)

Both bikes are supposed to be 1989s, bought them to cut up and make a tandem. Both bikes being the same model (though different sized) made the buy attractive. But now I might be doing something else...








This was going to be the rear cockpit. I have the seatpost and original seat. But using the seat on my Fisher Hoo-Koo-E-Koo...









This one was going to be the front. Thumb shifters are broken and I took the rear brakes for a mid 90s Trek 820. Otherwise, this bike is complete.

Neither bike would fit me as a single, so not sure what I'm going to do with them. yet.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just to drive you guys nuts


























Frame: 1992 Trek 950
Fork: Rock Shox Mag 21
Rims: Matrix Swami
Hubs: XTR m900
Quick Release: XTR m900
Tires: Panaracer Timbuk II
Pedals: XT 730
Crank: XTR m900 (polished with new decals)
Chain: none
Rear Cogs: XTR m900
Bottom Bracket: Tioga
Front Derailleur: XTR m900
Rear Derailleur: XTR m900
Shifters: XRT m900
Handlebars: Titec
Grips: Ritchey True Grip
Stem: Matrix
Headset: XT 730
Brake set: XTR m900
Brake levers: XTR m900
Saddle: Flite Titanium
Seat Post: XTR m910
Paint: None
Size: 18"

__________________


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hegstad1 said:


> Just to drive you guys nuts
> 
> \Frame: 1992 Trek 950
> Fork: Rock Shox Mag 21
> ...


Might be the best Trek I've seen short of the WTB team Treks.


----------



## jayb13 (Feb 14, 2011)

American made steel hard-tail. Great bike, very low maintenance, rides nice.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

I just bought a really nice old '84 or '85 lugged Trek on Craigslist for a friend to use as a beater bike. No pics (sorry!), but it had nice old bullmoose bars and Suntour Mountech derailleurs. I think it was the lower end of the two or three "ATBs" they offered back then, but for $45 it was a nice deal, and rode so nicely on the way back to my house I thought about hogging it for myself. Even had some decent condition Specialized Ground Controls in skinwall...


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

SVG 99 said:


> Yep , boutique stuff for sure &#8230;... So your'e putting the Trek 900 series in the same class ? ( I mean , you are comparing the two )....... Kudos to the Treks .
> 
> Blak Byke , is that brown beauty for sale ?
> 
> Girlonbike, what makes you think I'm a " He " anyway ? &#8230;. just wondering .


Crap! I just started parting it out :madman:


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Matt H. said:


> I'll admit to a soft spot for steel Treks. I would have kept this '89 950 if it was a bit larger:


I had the 930 the same model year as this one. First brand new mountain bike I ever bought. Sold off some of my bmx stuff to get it. The suntour group sucked though.

2 bikes after that I got a 95 930 with a sweet red>black metallic fade and state of the art quadra fork. Wouldn't mind getting that frame again if I can get one for $50 or less shipped to me. (So, like... free plus shipping  )


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Citation lust? bummer, better than K-Car I guess. I am actually restoring/upgrading one right now. I have two of the things (930), Ice Cyan and Ice Inkwell Blue (1996). The Ice Inkwell Blue was the SHX model, which came with a fine RS Quadra Boat An...I mean suspension fork (frozen solid). The 9XX series are uber-commuters; rock solid frames with braze-ons. A big bonus is they accept 1 1/8" headsets. The True Temper tubing is good stuff as well - I guess they suffer from being well made and mass produced. The Inkwell Blue 930 has a major stuck seatpost, but I am planning on emptying the parts bin plus a few upgrades (depending on seatpost extraction.) Gone will be the STX (I put that on a ...gulp...720) instead it will have a 1X9 setup with XTR RD with an SRAM Attack shifter, Truvativ Blaze 32t crank, RS Dart 2. Disc in front, V-Brake in the rear. I presently ride a rigid fork custom steel frame, I have a full suspension but like the feel of the rigid fork - just a blast to ride. However I have all this stuff lying around and a front suspension would make the ride a bit better until the cow tracks are smoothed out in spring.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

seat post extraction

invert the frame and pour a Coca-Cola down the seat tube from the bottom bracket

let it stew overnight


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

H_Tuttle said:


> seat post extraction
> 
> invert the frame and pour a Coca-Cola down the seat tube from the bottom bracket
> 
> let it stew overnight


Really? 

Does it come unstuck with coca cola? I have heard about caustic soda


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

the phosphoric in the coke does the trick
http://www.fooducate.com/blog/2009/...osphoric-acid-yes-that-chemical-in-coca-cola/
6. Phosphoric acid is commonly used for rust removal.


----------



## detroitmike (Aug 1, 2010)

Glad I got bored this winter & put this together. Next new ride will definitely be steel. Forgot what a good feel steel has after riding alum the past 10 yrs.









'98 trek 930, surly fork


----------



## barturtle (Mar 3, 2011)

My '99 930 Gravel Grinder

Surly Fork
Soma Sparrow 520 Bars


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

They still made the 900s in 1999? Pretty cool commuter.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Why is this thread not in the manufacturer forum?! That is so strange. Hollister should contact Gregg.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Shhhh. Don't give them any ideas. They might move the Salsa threads in the middle of the night.


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm still jonesing for a 1995 990 in the rootbeer metallic finish; I always thought that bike looked amazing.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Regrettably I just sold my 930 rootbeer 990 this past Saturday :cryin: 

Still have the brown 970 though :devil:


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

blak_byke said:


> Regrettably I just sold my 930 rootbeer 990 this past Saturday :cryin:
> 
> Still have the brown 970 though :devil:


I ended up purchasing a Rock Lobster to satisfy my steel lust, but when I come across a nice rootbeer 990 frame I'm still planning to snatch it up! :thu:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*1993 Trek 930*

I just scored this off craigslist .. It sat un-used and until I finished overhauling her and taking het out on a maiden voyage, un-loved as well.
I totally get the idea that the Trek 900 series steel bikes are mass produced and don't hold that mystique that other steelies from this era do..but daannng! I am in love with steel all over again!


















































I am glad some of us a showing some love for these under appreciated steel bikes.
I have been looking for one of these for a while now and I scored this puppy for a whopping
$65 I replaced all the cables and shifters. I had the tires lying about so.. not including my labor, this bike cost me just over $100!! To ride one of these early 90s steel Treks, is truly to love one!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice ride!, you will enjoy !


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Nothin like the supple & responsive ride of a nicely built American made cromoly bike!


----------



## linger (Nov 10, 2010)

1994 Trek 930SHX. Upgraded in 2010.

I bought this bike in college while working part time @ minimum wage. It was more than I could realistically afford at the time and it treated me well for a long long time. Last year I gave it a full refresh - everything other than the frame was replaced. It's still one sweet ride.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

Is that an 80mm Fox? How does it handle with the taller shock?



linger said:


> 1994 Trek 930SHX. Upgraded in 2010.
> 
> I bought this bike in college while working part time @ minimum wage. It was more than I could realistically afford at the time and it treated me well for a long long time. Last year I gave it a full refresh - everything other than the frame was replaced. It's still one sweet ride.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

It's not a motorcycle, Baby, It's a chopper.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

1990 950. My first mountain bike. It was repainted by Trek in 91 (I think) after I broke a brake boss. The steerer extension was a quick/cheap fix that is kind of hideous, but vastly improves the old school geometry. Mostly just a grocery go getter, but had a great ride with it on Saturday while my new bike is still being built.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got to get some more pics of my old 990. I finally got the heinous suspension fork off of it and the original Tange Big Fork back on, also put the old XC Pro drivetrain back on it. Need to reconnect the cables and get it back out on the trail.


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

*1996 Gary Fisher X-Caliber RX*

I'm sticking this here because it's virtually an orphan everywhere else. Same spec as a lot of the 9xx range. Probably same factory. I'd like to hear what you guys know about it.

Specs: http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/...rand=Gary+Fisher&Model=X-Caliber+RX&Type=bike


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

CRXPilot said:


> I'm sticking this here because it's virtually an orphan everywhere else. Same spec as a lot of the 9xx range. Probably same factory. I'd like to hear what you guys know about it.
> 
> Specs: http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/...rand=Gary+Fisher&Model=X-Caliber+RX&Type=bike


Yep.. jigged and tig'd in Wisconsin.. looks to be a 1996..first year for the Trek / GF marriage.
That is one _*heck*_ of a nimble WI singletrack machine! I had a '96 Aquila back in the day that a friend of mine still owns. The seat post has since seized in the frame, but I am working on getting that puppy back from him as I type this. Love those mid 90's steel Fishers and Treks. If you ever want to sell her..PM me.:thumbsup:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Just repainted my 1995 950, building it up for the summer:


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

mechagouki said:


> Just repainted my 1995 950, building it up for the summer:


That's a pretty sick scheme. I have painted my '92 950 in a Kleinesque linear fade and am needing decals as well. Velocals has a new '94 930 decal set with what I believe is the OX logo your looking for. Unfortunately for me It's too new.

http://www.velocals.com/servlet/the-288/1994-TREK-930-Singletrack/Detail


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

DexterMustard said:


> 1990 950. My first mountain bike. It was repainted by Trek in 91 (I think) after I broke a brake boss. The steerer extension was a quick/cheap fix that is kind of hideous, but vastly improves the old school geometry. Mostly just a grocery go getter, but had a great ride with it on Saturday while my new bike is still being built.


It's a 1991-1993. OS head tube and top routed cables. The decals are 1995-1996 vintage.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

CRXPilot said:


> I'm sticking this here because it's virtually an orphan everywhere else. Same spec as a lot of the 9xx range. Probably same factory. I'd like to hear what you guys know about it.
> 
> Specs: https://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike...rand=Gary+Fisher&Model=X-Caliber+RX&Type=bike


Catalog scans:



















Manufactured right along side the 9xx series in Waterloo since 1994.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

fattybikejones said:


> I just scored this off craigslist .. It sat un-used and until I finished overhauling her and taking het out on a maiden voyage, un-loved as well.
> I totally get the idea that the Trek 900 series steel bikes are mass produced and don't hold that mystique that other steelies from this era do..but daannng! I am in love with steel all over again!
> 
> 
> ...


Would you mind giving me the fork a-c length on your 93 .


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Zanetti said:


> It's a 1991-1993. OS head tube and top routed cables. The decals are 1995-1996 vintage.


I don't think so. I know I bought it in 91 as a closeout, and after the wreck I had to strip it down and send it back to trek which occurred before 94. They did respray it and I remember noticing the decals were different though...

Also there is a sticker on the fork stem that has "grape" written on it, which I don't think I ever noticed because they sent the frame and fork back assembled. I'll have to get a picture of it in the sun because the purple paint has always been what I really loved about it.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> As for the bike, agreed, pretty much exactly what Rumpfy said. Kinda like collecting and coveting Chevy Citations...... :yawn:


Except if you actually ride bikes the 900 series Trek's are better than 90% of the "COOL" collectable "FILLET BRAZED " or others from the eighties that are nice to look at but not so much to actually ride unless getting groceries getter is where it is at.


----------



## BobGolden (Nov 5, 2009)

Lord, I miss my old 95 930shx, broke the crown on the Indy C in 03 in Moab, went to a shop, the guy looks at it for a minute, goes in back and rummages through some boxes, pulls out another Indy C and $10 later I'm pedaling down the road. Sold it at a bike swap in 04 for $150, the $150 is long gone but I am sure that bike is still ripping it up somewhere.

Now that rigid 94 Schwinn Clear Creek, that's whole nother story...


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG!

Zombie Tools: Destroying the Deuce - YouTube


----------



## carlitos el mago (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi friends,

Where could I get some catalog or information about a TRek 970 ??
Sorry I don not know the year.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

vintage-trek.com


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

SVG 99 said:


> My 1994 930 now has upgraded LX / XT shifters and drive train with new speed springs / Risse gem 75mm travel upgrade :


Wow I remember seeing that in the dealership in 94'!!!! I know it ain't steel but that same year I bought an Ice green w/ purple decals 7000 that served me well.:thumbsup: Wish I would'a kept it when I bought another bike.......Except for the STX ''Special Edition'' components.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

carlitos el mago said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Where could I get some catalog or information about a TRek 970 ??
> Sorry I don not know the year.
> ...


retrobike ::


----------



## Mountain_Slick (Mar 12, 2012)

detroitmike said:


> Glad I got bored this winter & put this together. Next new ride will definitely be steel. Forgot what a good feel steel has after riding alum the past 10 yrs.
> 
> Would anyone know what kind of surly fork this is, looking for something compatible with a trek 990. I found a used one here.
> 
> ...


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

Mountain_Slick said:


> detroitmike said:
> 
> 
> > Glad I got bored this winter & put this together. Next new ride will definitely be steel. Forgot what a good feel steel has after riding alum the past 10 yrs.
> ...


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's my sons with your choice of Bontrager's Mtn bike tires, commuter tires, or Schwabble road tires.

Sweet bike in either set up.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

barturtle said:


> My '99 930 Gravel Grinder
> 
> Surly Fork
> Soma Sparrow 520 Bars


Where did you get that bottle cage? I need one like it. Could you show a closer picture please?


----------



## Mountain_Slick (Mar 12, 2012)

Can someone post a pic of their 95 ice rootbeer brown 990? I'm looking to paint my grey 96 brown and need something to go by to match the paint. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Drummerboy1975 said:


>


Whoa. My first mountain bike. Bussed a lot of tables to get it. And I had that exact same U lock bracket on it.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Really? Let me look, I think it has the lbs sticker it was bought from.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Really? Let me look, I think it has the lbs sticker it was bought from.


Mine was from Bike Line in ardmore,pa.


----------



## Mountain_Slick (Mar 12, 2012)

Nobody has a 95 rootbeer brown 990 on here, desperately needing some pictures to match color to at paint shop. Anything would be appreciated


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Mountain_Slick said:


> Nobody has a 95 rootbeer brown 990 on here, desperately needing some pictures to match color to at paint shop. Anything would be appreciated


This one?

Pinturas personalizadas e restauração - Pedal.com.br - Forum

Trek 990 steel 96 question | Retrobike

Steve


----------



## Mountain_Slick (Mar 12, 2012)

Same bike just need it to be in brown. :thumbsup:


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Mountain_Slick said:


> Same bike just need it to be in brown. :thumbsup:


Page 3 - post 63 of this thread is the best I can do.


----------



## Mountain_Slick (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks! Do you still have that 990 frame? IF so perhaps you can take some upclose pics and email them.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Unfortunately no. I do still have the 970 though.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Whats the deal with the thumb shifters always going bad on the 930's and such? We get a ton in at my buddies bike recycling program that are super clean, but the rear shifters are all crap on them. Was there a recall or maybe a fix for these? We have a ton that need repaired.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Whats the deal with the thumb shifters always going bad on the 930's and such? We get a ton in at my buddies bike recycling program that are super clean, but the rear shifters are all crap on them. Was there a recall or maybe a fix for these? We have a ton that need repaired.


often it's due to the old grease just being gummed up. sometimes they can be freed up by simply 'flushing' the shifter with Tri-Flow, brake cleaner, etc.

there is also one main pawl and spring that can be worked back and forth a few times with a sharpened spoke or similar, in conjunction with the flushing/lubing.

i'd say we have better than 50/50 luck on repairs- the rest usually get inexpensive gripshift mrx 7speed sets...


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

surly357 said:


> often it's due to the old grease just being gummed up. sometimes they can be freed up by simply 'flushing' the shifter with Tri-Flow, brake cleaner, etc.
> 
> there is also one main pawl and spring that can be worked back and forth a few times with a sharpened spoke or similar, in conjunction with the flushing/lubing.
> 
> i'd say we have better than 50/50 luck on repairs- the rest usually get inexpensive gripshift mrx 7speed sets...


These have no tension on them at all like a spring is broken. I haven't torn into one yet but on fellow did and he claimed that something was broken and they needed new shifters.


----------



## Mountain_Slick (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if rootbeer brown 990 was a base coat clear coat paint job or a powdercoat? It looks like it has some clear on it in the 95 trek catalog that I found on retrobike.com 

Would anyone recommend powdercoating or just base and clear? thanks


----------



## Skrufryder (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a 93 950 in that deep forest green. I got it for free 4 years ago after some one dumpd it next to the trash can. the back wheel was bent real bad, but scored a crapy diamondback with it, and snatched that wheel. I rode it FOREVER.. Then hundreds of miles later had to strip it down and rebuild it. I traded in everything but the frame, cobled it back together with some other less worn parts. Rode the heack out of it for another year until I wore out that junk. Now its been striped down completly AGAIN, For the past 6 months I have been scrapin up the best parts I could find on a budget. deore hubs, XT v brakes,manitou minute forks,husselfelt stem, mx style bars, some nice botanger tires FREE!, picked up some rhino lite rims today, gona pick up the spokes saturday. hopefuly riding on sunday! I think I am only 50 bucks into it after subtracting the credit I recived at my LBS for the last parts trade in. Youd be amazed what people just throw or give away.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

So why not much love for the 800's? They we're pretty similar, we're they not?


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

The 800s are similar in that there is a frame, some wheels, and drivetrain. Much lower quality all the way around - component spec especially. Keep in mind that my 950, a third tier down bike (990, 970, 950) was spec'd with DX shifters and LX components - pretty quality and durable stuff. The 800s had the next level down, I can't remember what it the lower component specs were called back then but basically like the azera of today. (I can't find a good historical comparison of gruppos, which would be really cool to have. Mombat seems to only want to talk about XTR/XT/DX.)

The I'm pretty sure the geometry was more relaxed also. I don't remember how the frames were made either (i.e welded/lugged).


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

DexterMustard said:


> The 800s are similar in that there is a frame, some wheels, and drivetrain. Much lower quality all the way around - component spec especially.


Yep...

The 800 series frames were TIGed instead of lugged, had geo that was slacker, and came with Exage or lower-end Suntour groups.

Trek had a several aluminum frames and four different 900 series bikes. The 800 series were fine for what they were, but they were lower-end introductory bikes. It's hard to get too excited about them.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought we had a lugged 8XX something come in the shop the other day. It was blue. I'll have to go check.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> So why not much love for the 800's? They we're pretty similar, we're they not?


The 800 series from that era used pretty much off the shelf straight gauge Hi Ten and cro mo mix frame sets, if I'm not mistaken. To ride a 900 series TT OX framed Trek from the early/mid 90s is to love one. I just scored another 930. This one is a '92. Lugged TT OX frame and clean! Pix when I get her home and cleaned up.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't remember any of the 800 series having lugs. Maybe the pre-89 models, but that is a guess.

As the poster before mentioned, they were constructed of cro-moly, and in the case of the 800 and 820, I think those were a mix of cro-moly and hi-tensile steel. 

Actually, from my experiences riding the 830 and 850s, they didn't ride that bad. In the case of the lugged 930s, 950s, 970s, and 990s, I think they ride like bricks. I suspect its the True Temper tubing from that time frame. Take my '86 Stumpie Sport, it's lugged, but has way more compliance and a smoother ride quality than any of the post '89 steel Treks ever had. Apart from that, the build quality was impeccable on the Trek line made in Waterloo, so they had Special Ed really beat there.

I still would love to have a black 930 or white '89 950 for a town/XC mess around bike.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

My 1990 930.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> My 1990 930.


 I built so many of these in '90, loved test riding them and every now and then off-roading as well. Rides like a brick in some respects, but I really admired the black paint and Suntour gruppo.

Looks great, btw!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks! I have the original black wheel set. It's a great bike. Had a wonder crash on it yesterday!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

The same 930 with the original black wheels and different saddle.
These are off of an aluminum 950 Singletrack, much lighter wheel set.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*930 rider*

I built this for my wife looking to get her on something with suspension. It turned out to be to long in the TT for her desired fit so i have been riding it lately. With the 70MM Marzocchi with 45MM rake the steering is plenty fast. It's a blast in fast tight singletrack! Nice riding bike for a cheap thrown together build. Great for long rides, kinda disappears under you until you crank up the speed Can any Trek junkies pinpoint the year?







</a>


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's my junk, 96 X-caliber.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

THE ARS said:


> Here's my junk, 96 X-caliber.


Nice hub on the ground there. :|


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

THE ARS said:


> Here's my junk, 96 X-caliber.


Just curious what in that picture is a mid to late 90's Trek 930, 950, 970, 990?

Did I miss something? Is this an inside joke I'm on the outside of? 

frog


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

1 cog frog said:


> Just curious what in that picture is a mid to late 90's Trek 930, 950, 970, 990?
> 
> Did I miss something? Is this an inside joke I'm on the outside of?
> 
> frog


It clearly has Bontraeger hoops


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

The reflector is slightly askew.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Bought my first mtb in 1991, a trek 820 antelope. I wanted a 9 series trek, but it was too much $. Sold the 820 a year or two later and bought a used, but like new '91 970 from the same bike shop I bought the 820 from. 

I have been riding that bike on and off over the years and it is indestructible. Sorry I got no pics, it's currently in storage, however seeing all the other 900 beauties is making me want to get it back on the singletracks.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice hub on the ground there. :|


Yeah, that rim was starting to split, hence the $50 no namer on the back.

Tom


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

1 cog frog said:


> Just curious what in that picture is a mid to late 90's Trek 930, 950, 970, 990?
> 
> Did I miss something? Is this an inside joke I'm on the outside of?
> 
> frog


Trek bought Gary Fisher right around that time.

The only differences between my bike and a 96 970 are the stickers and the crank.

Tom


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> The reflector is slightly askew.


Girl, I know what it looks like.:smilewinkgrin:

I literally went to town on that thing with a two pound hammer and all I was doing was breaking the concrete.

Say what you want about the 70's department store bike I stole that off of, but that accessory was built for the long haul.:thumbsup:

I needed to clear that cable, it was temporary, I promise.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's a 930 SHX I just had given to me. I think it's a 94 or 95. I have all of the striped parts in a bag.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a question about the fork. It's locked up. It will not compress. Before I rebuild it, which I will, is there a way to unfreeze it first?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> I have a question about the fork. It's locked up. It will not compress. Before I rebuild it, which I will, is there a way to unfreeze it first?


Put a Marzocchi Z2 70 mm travel on that, it works really good with the 45 mm rake .


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

I just bought a 1992 Trek 990. I would like a rigid fork and am not sure where to start


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

johnnybentwrench said:


> I just bought a 1992 Trek 990. I would like a rigid fork and am not sure where to start


Didn't you get enough answers in the other thread?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

hegstad1 said:


> Didn't you get enough answers in the other thread?


Thread(s).....

Determine steerer diameter. 1" or 1 1/8".

Determine threaded or threadless.

Determine steerer tube length required.

Research axle to crown to make sure you keep handling consistent, but realize that a half inch or so difference isn't going to ruin your ride, or day.

Buy.

Install.

Get back to us with ride report.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

johnnybentwrench said:


> I just bought a 1992 Trek 990. I would like a rigid fork and am not sure where to start


Trek Cro Moly 26" Bicycle Fork 1 1 8" 141mm Blue Bike Fork Cycling | eBay

You want 395ish axle to crown for 92.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's the wrong fork for 1992 990.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> That's the wrong fork for 1992 990.


That's why I said he needed a 395 mm trek, the link was only to illustrate that there are something like 87 forks listed for trek in the fork section.....I am sure he can find the right one.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

I got it. The 990 was a BIG fork. Thanks again for babysitting me


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Wasn't the 990 the sprung model?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

1992 was sprung. not sure when they started putting shocks on. I am not sure what I want to do. The shock on the bike is in working order. I just think a rigid fork is less to deal with. john


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The proper rigid fork on a 990 will make for a great bike. I wouldn't mess with sus for it--if it is old and short enough to be appropriate it won't well; if it is new and long enough to be plush, it will chopper the bike out. The early 90s 990 is kind of the pinnacle of mass production lugged MTBs, after all. Go with rigid and get some fat tires


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is the bike as it sits. I use it for groceries, post office and general running around. It came with Panaracer knobbies which are on a shelf. I have a neighbor who is a mountain bike guy with a truck!!
This replaced a 1983 schwinn high sierra no comparison. .


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice bike. I love the color. It looks like the fork isn't fried so if it works you might as well ride it. That said, if you picked up a rigid Big Fork and spray bombed it black it would look pretty good.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, The fork seems and feels solid, but it will eventually fall. I see trek 950 tapered red forks for sale. 35.00 shipped to my door.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The year matters. The fork for a 950 from 1997 will suck on your 1992. The Big Fork that hedstad linked you to in one of the other threads you posted in would be perfect.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

The head tube from the lower end to right under the top nut is 650. I do not think that fork would work?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

650 what? Do you mean 6 and a half inches? 

The fork hegstad posted was listed with a 146mm steerer tube, which would be 5.75 inches. But yes, finding the right steerer length is crucial indeed!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

It looks like a 1/18 threaded fork on there. Measure your steer length , your head tube length, and your axle to crown length with you on the bike in your riding position. I have a DB'ed Trek fork with around a 8- 8.5 " threaded steer tube and a 402mm a-to-c.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Allright Johnny, Check out this link to the '93 Trek catalog. These are still the same lugged frames as the 1992 you have and the 970 came in the same red color. The fork is a tapered cro-moly that you prefer. It looks to be a threadless though. FInd this one and you're money.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/bikekataloge/pdf/trek/1993.pdf


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone, The head tube is 650mm and the fork to crown is 16"-16"1/8. Doesn't a rigid fork lower the stand over height? I am not sure why the fork to crown is important as long as a 26" wheel fits right?
Ironically I sold a GT last year and gave away an incomplete trek 990 frame with rigid fork, BB, Brakes and stem:madman:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

johnnybentwrench said:


> Thanks everyone, The head tube is 650mm and the fork to crown is 16"-16"1/8. Doesn't a rigid fork lower the stand over height? I am not sure why the fork to crown is important as long as a 26" wheel fits right?
> Ironically I sold a GT last year and gave away an incomplete trek 990 frame with rigid fork, BB, Brakes and stem:madman:


The head tube can't be 650mm . Is your axle to crown measurement sagged or un-sagged.?


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

Fred Smedley said:


> The head tube can't be 650mm . Is your axle to crown measurement sagged or un-sagged.?


Sorry, I typed the numbers wrong head tube is 164-165 mm unsagged fork to crown is 16" - 16" 1/8


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Exactly--don't worry about the sag and measuring fork length. For rigid, you want something under 400mm for your era Trek. The current sus fork length doesn't matter.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Exactly--don't worry about the sag and measuring fork length. For rigid, you want something under 400mm for your era Trek. The current sus fork length doesn't matter.


I told him 18 post ago he needed a 395ish fork ............................, apparently that was not good enough answer and he posted his fork. Suppose he likes the way the fork handles?


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

I have not built MTB bikes, but have built a few nice light weight road bikes and have learned the expensive way that not all bike parts interchange. I think I am just going to buy back the frame and fork I gave away last year. It seems cheaper than the rest of the alternatives. I appreciate everyone taking the time to post up what I need and how to take measurements.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Fred Smedley said:


> I told him 18 post ago he needed a 395ish fork ............................, apparently that was not good enough answer and he posted his fork. Suppose he likes the way the fork handles?


But suspension to rigid will change those characteristics anyway.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

johnnybentwrench said:


> I have not built MTB bikes, but have built a few nice light weight road bikes and have learned the expensive way that not all bike parts interchange. I think I am just going to buy back the frame and fork I gave away last year. It seems cheaper than the rest of the alternatives. I appreciate everyone taking the time to post up what I need and how to take measurements.


 So how is buying back your old bike cheaper than buying a used 22 year old production fork? That's all you need. The fork and a cable hanger.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

I prefer to have the correct fork on the bike. There are no over sized forks to be had at auction. The frame and fork are about twenty dollars more than a hanger and fork and I will have a BB, stem, head set and frame to sell or trade off


----------



## Bender the offender (Aug 1, 2013)

I just picked this up off craigslist for $200, still had the reflectors on. It's an 18 inch 1999 930 singletrack (last year I think) tripple butted. Fork sucks I might put a Surly rigid on it.


----------



## MatthewZ76 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hopefully the above pics have worked! It's my first post, and I'm a little computer illiterate when I comes to attaching pics!

This is my 1996 Trek 990. Picked the frame up from eBay after searching for it for ages. The for is a Fox F80X with the Terralogic dampening cartridge. I love it. The wheels are XTR M950 hubs laced to Mavic 217 rims. I plan on rebuilding then to DT XR425. I also have the first generation Mavic CrossMax's on the way which are hardly used. Thomson Elite post and stem. Bontrager Race Lite Bar, and old Bontrager/San Marco Ti saddle that I also searched for ages to find!

The drivetrain pictured on the bike is Sram X0 grip shifters with an X9 rear mech and XT front. Avid SD7 brakes with Speed Dial Ti levers. I've just changed all that. I went to XTR M952 rear mech, and XTR M952 shifters/lever with XTR M951 V brake. I took the optical gear display off to give it a cleaner look. The cranks are RaceFace Turbine. they are lighter than the M952, and the rings shift great! The brakes are way smoother than the Avids, and always stay centred! I can also really back off the spring tension, and make the feel ultra smooth with true single finger braking. The total weight is just under 11KG and will drop with different wheels and tyres.

I also have some Cane Creek Ergo 2 bar ends, but only put those on when I know I'm doing super long climbs, or spending a lot of time in the saddle. I keep them off when I know I'm going to be on singletrack lots.

I love this bike, as its a bike I had in the late 90's when I was having my most fun riding. I love riding with guys who have super swag and bling bikes and I just absolutely put the hammer down and watch them question whether they should really be concentrating more on their riding to go faster, over having the latest and greatest..

Well, this bike definitely isn't the latest, but it sure as hell is the greatest. It'll also always be the coolest bike in any group I ride with! Ok, I know, that last comment was a bit arrogant! But it's true!


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Because their owners are generally pains in the ass. See: "turn an old trek 850 into cyclocross" bike thread.


Same with anyone the has ridden a klein!!! $H!T 101!!!!


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you actually ride these bikes or do you side and stare at them like a ****ing sitcom?


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Make the bike how you want. Ride and enjoy it. Most of these guys here the will tell you the bike sucks. I will tell you no bucks sucks unless it is ridden. There are fanboys on here that will not ride their bikes to preserve them like it is some kind of classic car. Their obsession to this is great. They want the bikes they drooled over as a poor college student or in high school even though they will now not ride them FOR FEAR OF WRECKING. I say ride, enjoy, mod, paint, wreck, bend, thrash and enjoy your bike. As for the bike....good frame....the welding tech is different than the standard aluminum you see today. Those were mostly TIG. It takes about 10 minutes to weld 8 inches. Very precise and a skill that is tough to master. Kind strange now isn't it how aluminum frames are now cheaper than a Tange Cro-mo frame.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

take your meds


----------



## Bender the offender (Aug 1, 2013)

Who gives a crap about what someone does with their bike. Why does it matter? Just trying to assert how badass hardcore of a mountain biker elitist you are lol. Smoke a joint man.  just some old treks.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

You do know every alloy bike ever, has been welded by the tig process right? 

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Signing up for this train wreck


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

digitalayon said:


> There are fanboys on here that will not ride their bikes to preserve them like it is some kind of classic car.


Just pointing out this quote so that it doesn't get lost.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Kevin_Federline said:


> You do know every alloy bike ever, has been welded by the tig process right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk 2


Process is not the same as technique used previously. Steel frames with Trek were done by hand until 1999.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

Still the same. 

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like elitist fanboy talk to me.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

chefmiguel said:


> Sounds like elitist fanboy talk to me.


LOL....Call it fanboy of "VALUE"!!! I think the same today as I did back then when these bikes were made. Hell, I could not even afford one of these mid range Trek bikes even back then. I pumped gas for a spring and summer in 1992 just to barely afford my Haro Escape. But man the trails were fun back then.....less people riding!!! However I did like the old bonded Aluminum frame lugged frames Trek was dabbling into at the time in terms of how light they were. But when I rode a few I thought they were garbage on how they felt. My body told that to me. Could have been something different for others though. Everyone is different.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

digitalayon said:


> I pumped gas for a spring and summer in 1992 just to barely afford my Haro Escape.


Sucked in some fumes, huh?

We had self serve by the mid-80s. But you know, we also had the metric system officially since 1970.



digitalayon said:


> But man the trails were fun back then.....less people riding!!!


Nah, less people ride now. Apparently they just talk crap on forums.



digitalayon said:


> Could have been something different for others though. Everyone is different.


Amen to that

Grumps


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Some great bikes in this thread. Here's mine, got it for my 16th birthday. It still makes me smile at least once a week, and gets me to work pretty often. Wonder how many of the cars other kids got do that


----------



## steveit (Jan 25, 2004)

blak_byke said:


> Why don't they have a cool factor to them? I mean they are good ol' American made True Temper steel frames right? They offer a great ride, hard to kill, and spec'd nicely for their time. Is it more or less because they come from a large manufacturer and not a boutique builder? I mean I know the welds look like crap but I can't see them when I ride so that doesn't bother me.
> 
> I don't see a lot of them pop up here either restored or modernized so I was just curious.


----------



## E @ DB (Nov 12, 2013)

Here's my 1989.5 990. I say that because the frame is painted in the '89 color scheme but the component spec is not SunTour but rather, all XT as was spec in 1990.
I like it just fine.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm new here. I have been lurking around for a while checking things out. I've just started mountain biking after a lot of years on the road so I don't know better. I'm also 61.

A neighbor gave me an old GT (non-butted) with a Mag21 but I recently picked up a very lightly used 970 frame that I have decided to build up.

I like the ride of the old steel GT and hope the Trek rides as well if not better. I picked up a 80mm Marzocchi Bomber fork and a bunch of parts pretty cheap. I'll probably start putting everything together in a couple weeks.

John


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

70sSanO said:


> II'm also 61.


Congrats! That's super awesome and impressive.


----------



## 4trax (Mar 6, 2010)

*'95 930*

STX,Alivio,Judy XC


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's my 1990 930 I decided to pull out of hibernation yesterday. I put a huge set of 2.30 Tioga's on it. I'm thinking they are gonna be to big for the rear. We'll see.


----------



## warriorsociologist (Jun 14, 2011)

Reserved for pics of my '96 990 rebuild...


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

OH WOW!!

This thing is still going! I'll reserve space for my 970 rebuild :thumbsup:


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm running a 970 with a Marzocchi 80mm Bomber and it is a great combination.

John


----------



## Saphiro (Apr 11, 2014)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Here's my 1990 930 I decided to pull out of hibernation yesterday. I put a huge set of 2.30 Tioga's on it. I'm thinking they are gonna be to big for the rear. We'll see.


I've got that same bike, a 1990 930 that I use as my commuter. I'll post a pic of it soon.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

*Well hell...since I started this thread....*

970 pavement pounder...


----------



## pimpanpet (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, I'm still in love with those old steel bikes. My first MTB was a 920 in the nice forrest green color. Years ago. Sold it last year. By that time I was already riding a smaller one, same model, in purple. Replaced several components to keep it in shape and every weekend it is going out for a ride. There are situations that I do miss front suspension but 95% of the time it is just fine. Had a modern Canondale with all new stuff but did not like it at all. The old steel fits me better since it steers much more direct. Climbs without loosing energy. Just bought another 920 wich is triple butted. Good shape but I doubt if the Taiwan frame is better than my older double butted one. Will see if I can post a nice picture of my current bikes.


----------



## pimpanpet (Jan 20, 2012)

This my latest 920. Just finished cleansing.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2014)

I picked up a used 990 frame for $50. Seems to be fine except i see rusty brown surface inside the tube. Is this okay?
I am also thinking about buying another used bike with xt components for $300 and strip the parts and rebuild the 990. Do you think it's worth it?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Christov said:


> I picked up a used 990 frame for $50. Seems to be fine except i see rusty brown surface inside the tube. Is this okay?
> I am also thinking about buying another used bike with xt components for $300 and strip the parts and rebuild the 990. Do you think it's worth it?


$350 for an xt bike is not a bad deal. Just make sure you won't have to replace rings, cassettes, chain, rims, tires, brake pads or those 350 will grow into 1000 bucks really easy.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I've had the bike since I was 16, maybe outgrown it a little. The drop bars seem to have opened up the cockpit just enough.

IMG_20150115_074731178_HDR.jpg


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

bumping an old thread. OG 26+


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Co-opski said:


> bumping an old thread. OG 26+


What tires are those?


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

not a true 26+ but they are Nokian Hakkapeliitta 296 studded sized 2.1 on 44mm wide snowcats from All Weather Sports in Fairbanks befor 616 fab started making them. The Nokian 336 Freddiez Revenz 2.3 only worked on skinny rims and rubbed when I put the snowcats on. The 2.3s fit on snowcat wheels on my Gary Fisher HKEK.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Cool thanks, always wondered just how much tire I could fit in the back of mine and you seep to be as close to the limit as anyone I've seen


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

AlexCuse said:


> Cool thanks, always wondered just how much tire I could fit in the back of mine and you seep to be as close to the limit as anyone I've seen


I have some pretty big 2.5" tires I run on my 1991 970 in the winter on some i22 rims. Big tires that run just about 27.3" in diameter. Not much room to left on in fork arch, but still have room in the rear.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

My 1994 930SHX. 
Ice Red, swapped the Quadra for a Mag21, and swapped on Bontrager Select wheels after I wore the first set out. 
I had totaled my first bike, (Lotus from Sears-fell down a canon), and experienced my first 'how much for a bike!?' I was in college, but made it happen, and have never looked back. It was worth it!
I put that bike through a lot, and still have it. 
Nowadays, I ride it as more of a path bike, it's comfy, and do my trail work on a 2013 EX8. 
Sometimes I put them side by side and just ponder all the differences.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Hmm. Inexpensive US-built lugged construction, durable and by most accounts a nice ride. I sorta want one now. 

Agree with the posts about dream bikes from younger days being affordable now, for the most part. I got into bikes in 93/94, and my grail would be a Ti Mojo. I've got two steel mojos now. They're very nice and the Ti is still too expensive. Maybe someday.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

I built up a ton of these when I worked in shops, even owned a 950 for a short while in the early 90s (Trek employee discount). I always thought they were the best bang for the buck out there. But the thing that killed them for me was the geometry was just so "meh" and the handling so sluggish compared to something like the Bonty Race I replaced it with. But they would still make for a great Craigslist score for a cheap beater.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Woodpuppy said:


> Hmm. Inexpensive US-built lugged construction, durable and by most accounts a nice ride. I sorta want one now.
> 
> Agree with the posts about dream bikes from younger days being affordable now, for the most part. I got into bikes in 93/94, and my grail would be a Ti Mojo. I've got two steel mojos now. They're very nice and the Ti is still too expensive. Maybe someday.


The steel mojos are even better than the Titanium frames.


----------



## molf (May 18, 2015)

singletrackmack said:


> I have some pretty big 2.5" tires I run on my 1991 970 in the winter on some i22 rims. Big tires that run just about 27.3" in diameter. Not much room to left on in fork arch, but still have room in the rear.
> 
> View attachment 985697


What tires are those? Would you mind posting some pictures of the rear triangle to show the clearance?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Henry Chinaski said:


> ...But the thing that killed them for me was the geometry was just so "meh" and the handling so sluggish compared to something like the Bonty Race I replaced it with....


Never heard someone describe the geometry of a 90's bike designed for aggressive riding as "meh" or "so sluggish". The trek singletracks geo is just about identical to the Fat Chance Yo Eddy and other MTBs from that era built for aggressive trail riding. The singletrack had the exact same chainstay length, top tube, Bb height, head angle, rake and wheel base as the Yo Eddy. This geo, the lugged true temper framer made in the US, ability to run large tires and price is why I bought one back in the early 90's. No way I could afford a Yo Eddy working min wage jobs while in high school.

Comparing the bonty race to a bike with geo like the singletrack or Yo Eddy is kind of an apple to oranges comparison since they were designed for different types of riding. Treks more XC oriented line (6500 to 8000 models) would be better to compare the bonty race to. The trek 6500 to 8000 models used pretty much the exact same xc geo as the bonty race with the same chain stay, wheel base, head angle, top tube and BB.



molf said:


> What tires are those? Would you mind posting some pictures of the rear triangle to show the clearance?


I am running some ITS (intense tyre systems) Edge 2.5" wide tires, but I think company went under a year or two ago. However, these are huge tires and run about 2.6" in width knob to knob so pretty much any 2.5" tire will fit. Here is a pic and as you can see there is plenty of room for 2.5" wide tires.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

singletrackmack said:


> Never heard someone describe the geometry of a 90's bike designed for aggressive riding as "meh" or "so sluggish". The trek singletracks geo is just about identical to the Fat Chance Yo Eddy and other MTBs from that era built for aggressive trail riding. The singletrack had the exact same chainstay length, top tube, Bb height, head angle, rake and wheel base as the Yo Eddy. This geo, the lugged true temper framer made in the US, ability to run large tires and price is why I bought one back in the early 90's. No way I could afford a Yo Eddy working min wage jobs while in high school.
> 
> Comparing the bonty race to a bike with geo like the singletrack or Yo Eddy is kind of an apple to oranges comparison since they were designed for different types of riding. Treks more XC oriented line (6500 to 8000 models) would be better to compare the bonty race to. The trek 6500 to 8000 models used pretty much the exact same xc geo as the bonty race with the same chain stay, wheel base, head angle, top tube and BB.
> 
> ...


Everything you said geometry wise is plain wrong. Your mix of Yo Eddy, Bontrager and Trek series is a joke. I won't even bother bringing the details but I admire your self assurance while distilling so much nonsense. Did you have special training? Are you a politician?
btw.. i had a trek 8700 and it rode like crap.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

colker1 said:


> Everything you said geometry wise is plain wrong. Your mix of Yo Eddy, Bontrager and Trek series is a joke. I won't even bother bringing the details but I admire your self assurance while distilling so much nonsense. Did you have special training? Are you a politician?
> btw.. i had a trek 8700 and it rode like crap.


No special training, but I used to drool over the team yo Eddy and remember looking over different bikes geo and the singletrack being very close to the yo Eddy and I could afford it.

Since this is a mid to late 90's trek singletrack thread let's look at the '95 team yo Eddy and '95 trek singletrack geo.

1995 Yo Eddy Team Fat Chance size L:
HA: 71 degrees
Chain stay: 16.9"
Top tube: 23.6"
Wheel base: 42"
Rake: 1.5"
SA: 72 degrees

1995 trek singletrack size L:
HA: 71 degrees
Chain stay: 16.9"
Top Tube: 23.6"
Wheel base: 42.4"
Rake: 1.5"
SA: 73 degrees

There were slight differences in things like top tube length, rake and wheel base over the years, but for the most part as I remember the geo was very close.

1996 trek 8000 series 19.5"
HA: 71 degrease
Chain stay: 16.7"
BB: 11.7"
Wheel base: 41.9"
Top tube: 23.4"
Rake: 1.5"

1996 Bonty Race 19"
HA: 71 degrease
Chain stay: 16.74"
BB: 11.75"
Wheel base: 42"
Top tube: 23.4"
Rake: 1.25"

Other than the rake, that's pretty darn close.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I am relatively new to mountain biking, roadie in the 80's/90's, but I have a Trek 970 and a Serotta T-Max. In comparison to the Serotta, the Trek steering is kinda slow and some may call it meh. But the Trek is still a much better overall bike and is what I'll ride for where the conditions are more demanding, at least for me and not necessarily for the rest of the world. That said, the Serotta will definitely out perform the Trek and is a blast to ride.

I've never ridden a Bontrager race, but I can understand why the Bontrager, which is a pretty legendary frame, will outperfrom a Trek 970. I can't say how well the Bontrager compares to the Serotta in terms of all out performance in the hands to someone who can take both bikes to their limit. I think at the end of the day, the Bontrager would be preferred over the crit mountain bike.

As for the 8700, I think that was one of those glued carbon fiber to aluminum lug frames. I never felt that the glued together frames were very good road bikes so I would think the mountain version would be even worse.

John

Edit added: I will say that at least the Trek doesn't have that a headtube that will only accomodate a 1" steerer. Except I thought Trek built some Bontragers in the late 90's with 1-1/8" but I guess kind of brings this whole discussion full circle.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I've never ridden a Bontrager but i 've had Trek and Fat Chance among others. They ride VERY different from each other. I assume a Bontrager w/ a short rake fork, steep seat angle, short diameter tubes, low bb, short wheelbase.. will also ride very different but that's me. I know guys who love Bontrager handling and others who stay away. Maybe there is even that rider who feels anything w/ fat tires will ride the same but i have not met tht guy yet.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

I would add there is not much comparison between the lugged steel Treks (900 series) of the early 90s and the bonded aluminum models (7000,8000) of the same era. Those bonded bikes were turds.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

My buddies dad had one of the early 90's trek singletracks and I remember it had the same geo as my late 80's stumpy, but rode so much better. Though I would never admit that back then. It was lugged, but I think it was the larger diameter tubbing with thinner walls that made the ride so nice. Both bikes had identical HA, SA, chain stay, BB and rake. I always liked the way my stumpy handled and the trek handled the same, but the feel of that trek was so nice.



colker1 said:


> Everything you said geometry wise is plain wrong. Your mix of Yo Eddy, Bontrager and Trek series is a joke. I won't even bother bringing the details but I admire your self assurance while distilling so much nonsense. Did you have special training? Are you a politician?
> btw.. i had a trek 8700 and it rode like crap.


I am a little confused by this because the geo of the 4 bikes he posted seem to support what he's talking about. Also, what's up with accusing him of being a politician and then not being able to be bothered to bring the details? Making claims without any details sounds a lot more like a politician to me.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

tahoebeau said:


> I am a little confused by this because the geo of the 4 bikes he posted seem to support what he's talking about. Also, what's up with accusing him of being a politician and then not being able to be bothered to bring the details? Making claims without any details sounds a lot more like a politician to me.


I didn't "accuse" anyone.. It was a joke. You may believe you know how a bike rides by reading a geometry table but you don't know.Have you riden a Yo Eddy or a BOntrager? So how can you say they ride the same as a TRek 950? Just because you liked it? Henry Chinaski rode those bikes and said how he felt about them. Then someone decides he can't say it because geometry numbers tell it otherwise.. So i can also decide you are all politicians, ok?


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

colker1 said:


> I didn't "accuse" anyone.. It was a joke. You may believe you know how a bike rides by reading a geometry table but you don't know.Have you riden a Yo Eddy or a BOntrager? So how can you say they ride the same as a TRek 950? Just because you liked it? Henry Chinaski rode those bikes and said how he felt about them. Then someone decides he can't say it because geometry numbers tell it otherwise.. So i can also decide you are all politicians, ok?


I get what your saying and I don't doubt that you carbon bonded trek 8700 rode like a turd. But you said everything he "said geometry wise is plain wrong", didn't bother to give details and then asked if he was a politician. The politician thing was a joke, all good. But what he said about the geometry seemed to be right on. He was pointing out the geo differences/similarities in the first place in reference to someone saying the bike's steering was meh or sluggish, which is directly related to geometry. A yo Eddy's steering will feel more sluggish than a bontrager race because the geo is different, not because one is better than the other or one has a better ride.

I have ridden a bontrager race and the steering was quicker than my old stumpy which is great at lower speeds on tight trails, tricky climbs and xc type riding and not so great for high speed riding on rough singletrack or going down hill. Not better or worse, just different.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

tahoebeau said:


> I get what your saying and I don't doubt that you carbon bonded trek 8700 rode like a turd. But you said everything he "said geometry wise is plain wrong", didn't bother to give details and then asked if he was a politician. The politician thing was a joke, all good. But what he said about the geometry seemed to be right on. He was pointing out the geo differences/similarities in the first place in reference to someone saying the bike's steering was meh or sluggish, which is directly related to geometry. A yo Eddy's steering will feel more sluggish than a bontrager race because the geo is different, not because one is better than the other or one has a better ride.
> 
> I have ridden a bontrager race and the steering was quicker than my old stumpy which is great at lower speeds on tight trails, tricky climbs and xc type riding and not so great for high speed riding on rough singletrack or going down hill. Not better or worse, just different.


 Yeah.. not better but different.


----------



## PhilGau (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey, can anyone tell me what the a axle-to-crown measurement of the stock rigid fork on a 1996 trek 970 is?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

PhilGau said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me what the a axle-to-crown measurement of the stock rigid fork on a 1996 trek 970 is?


Should be about 408mm I think. Take a look at the bottom left of page 4 in this link where it talks about "suspension ready geometry" http://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek-Fisher-Klein-Lemond/1996specmanualTrek.pdf

It says the 1996 930 series and up was designed for a axle to crown length of 408mm to 430mm.


----------



## PhilGau (Sep 20, 2010)

singletrackmack said:


> Should be about 408mm I think. Take a look at the bottom left of page 4 in this link where it talks about "suspension ready geometry" http://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek-Fisher-Klein-Lemond/1996specmanualTrek.pdf
> 
> It says the 1996 930 series and up was designed for a axle to crown length of 408mm to 430mm.


Great info Thanks! :thumbsup:

I'm planning to replace the stock quadra 21r with a rigid Surly 1x1 80mm corrected fork. That's an axle-to-crown of 413mm.


----------



## monkrph (Apr 5, 2006)

Scored a 1992 950 on CR for $10.


----------



## justinian36 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Just finished this little 930, not sure of the year... maybe 93'?*








Made in the U.S.A.







Urbanized.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

^ nice singletrack! Looks clean and the lugs on those late 80's / early 90's treks are really nice. I see you got the townie thing going on, but it would look a lot better with some proper mtb tires though.



fattybikejones said:


> To ride a 900 series TT OX framed Trek from the early/mid 90s is to love one.


And that is why I have been looking for one in my size for a while now. I would like a 970 or 990, but they are surprisingly hard to find.



fattybikejones said:


> The 800 series from that era used pretty much off the shelf straight gauge Hi Ten and cro mo mix frame sets, if I'm not mistaken.





unicrown junkie said:


> I don't remember any of the 800 series having lugs. Maybe the pre-89 models, but that is a guess.
> As the poster before mentioned, they were constructed of cro-moly, and in the case of the 800 and 820, I think those were a mix of cro-moly and hi-tensile steel.
> 
> Actually, from my experiences riding the 830 and 850s, they didn't ride that bad. In the case of the lugged 930s, 950s, 970s, and 990s, I think they ride like bricks. I suspect its the True Temper tubing from that time frame. Take my '86 Stumpie Sport, it's lugged, but has way more compliance and a smoother ride quality than any of the post '89 steel Treks ever had. Apart from that, the build quality was impeccable on the Trek line made in Waterloo, so they had Special Ed really beat there.
> ...


I remember the 800 series frames being on the same level as a rockhopper or stumpjumper which is why unicorn junkie may have liked their ride since it he likes the compliant ride of his 86 stumpy. The team stumpjumper frame was more on the level of the 900 series treks, but not lugged and I am guessing made in Taiwan, but not sure. I didn't have a team stumpy, but the quality of my stumpy frame was not even close to that of the American made lugged single tracks. It made my stumpy look like a low end frame with nice components. As for the ride quality, that is a lot of personal preference and has a lot to do with where and how you ride.

I see some describe the singletrack to ride like a _brick_. For me I would describe the singletrack frame as _"lively"_ and _"responsive"_ when pushing the bike hard and bikes they might call _compliant_ like my stumpy I would describe as _"noodly"_" and _"dull"_ when riding hard or on rough trails like here in Tahoe.

I can say for me the singletrack was on a completely higher level when it came to liveliness and quality when compared to my stumpy.


----------



## cyclophilia (Sep 13, 2016)

*1990 Trek 970 Single Track*

Here is a 22" frame 1990 Trek 970 Single Track:









I admire the sturdy construction of the frame and the reliability of the vintage components. With the exception of the thumb shifters, everything is easy to overhaul and maintain.

I was seeking a durable, large-frame commuter bike that would not be ruined by pot holes or feel unstable on roads covered in sand and gravel.

The ride is steady and smooth. The bike is perfectly suited to my needs.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^nice pic up. And yes, that is a very well built and durable bike. I have a 1990 930 (same frame as your 970) and a 1991 970. They are some of my favorite bikes to ride. I really like the singletracks from '89 to '93 as those were built with those really nice lugs 

Edit: I forgot to add (since your concerned with pot holes) that those years is when trek had a lot of the matrix house brand components. Those early 90's matrix wheels are really nice. Extremely strong and the ones from 1990 have a nice wide internal width of 20mm or 21mm. Significantly better in durability and performance than the skinny rims with road wheel widths that were the unfortunate fad in mtbing for the next 2 decades to follow.


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

anyone running 100mm forks on their 930's?

thinking about upgrading mine


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

Also, what is the BCD of these STX-RC cranks?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

CBR_TOY said:


> Also, what is the BCD of these STX-RC cranks?


Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Crank/Chainring Bolt Circle Diameter Crib Sheet
This should help.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trek 930 dusted off SS conversion*

Finally built up one of my orig steel rides, '93 into an SS, for local training, street and fireroads. Simple but smooth with v-brakes and Fat Franks running low pressures, 15 to 18 lbs. I'm about 150.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice. Very tasteful color combo.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks! I wanted the controls area and drivetrain to be black to offset the silver wheels. Of course the tan and green for the rest of the theme. Those tires are my 'suspension'


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

Awesome thread and great pics. 

I just won a local auction for $20, and now own a 1990ish intense blue 950. Still haven't seen it in person but the pictures suggest its a very dusty but in good shape bike. Hopefully I'll be posting pictures of it once I get it cleaned up. I'm still not sure how rideable it will be for me either; I currently ride a 1990ish 19.5" Trek 820 that I never realized was "way too big" for me since I'm only 5' 7" with a 29-30" inseam. I know the 950 is smaller, and it might even be a 16.5. But at $20 I couldn't resist.


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

OldBlue950 said:


> Awesome thread and great pics.


+1

Thanks to all who take the time to post in here.


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

I put a few more purple parts on mine. Purple nips, sealed jockey wheels, skewer set, cable crimps, pads, pedals, and 680mmx25.4mm riser bars.


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

Nips and silver big ring aren't pictured. Damn rain is keeping me indoors and stir crazy.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

CBR_TOY said:


> Nips and silver big ring aren't pictured. Damn rain is keeping me indoors and stir crazy.


Trade you some rain for some snow and temps in the teens...

That's a beautiful purply ride, nips or not!

I will pick up my new-to-me 25 year old 950 on Friday. I'm going to want to put a suspension fork on either it or my same-age 820. What do I need to know before shopping for a fork? Being incredibly poor, I will probably try to find an old or used fork because I know I can't afford a new good one.


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

from what I hear don't go over 80mm of travel. My forks are the original units with 63mm of travel. The elastomer stack is still in great condition so I haven't upgraded yet. One day I might try for a set of 80mm forks or just buy stiffer elastomers for this setup. 

Can't wait to see your 950!


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I am running an older 80mm Marzocchi Bomber oil bath fork on my '95 970. It is a 2001 fork and it works fine, and pretty bulletproof.

John


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Got my 950 down from the ceiling this weekend and remembered I had done a bunch of stuff to make it ridable: ugly steerer riser thing, newesh wide handlebars, one chainring becuase old deore dx shifters were fubar'd and couldn't get stripped crankarm off. Rapid rise (GAH!) xt derailleur.

Now I'm considering finding a donor/parts to make it more original again.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I built my 95 970 as a 2x7. I run 24/34 chainrings and the 7 speed cassette is spaced for 8. I don't get any cross-chaining so I get all 14 speeds. For me it is the perfect setup. I run the 24 for situations with climbing or a lot of ups and downs. The 34 is for mostly flat or downhill runs.

As for rapid rise, I setup my wife's bike so it would be the same shifting on right and left. I really liked the triggering to drop to easier gears and thumbing up to go faster, so I set my bikes up that way. With my 2x, I am running a Suntour thumb shifter for the chainrings. My derailleurs of choice are the XTR 960 or the XT 760.

John


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

Well I picked up my new blue baby yesterday. Serial # indicates its a 1989. Still remains to be seen if I got a great bike or a money sink. But overall impression was its not bad for $30 including tax and shipping.

The tires are toast but I knew that. I think the mountain LX thumb shifters can be salvaged (though I'm not sure I will like them...). They were quite stuck but some WD-40 is starting to loosen them up a bit. They may need to be disassembled for a real cleaning. The cables are clean and free and derailleurs seem clean, straight and free to my amateur eye. The rims, hubs, headset, BB parts all seem snug quiet and in good shape. The frame is fine, some paint scratches but that's expected. A bit heavier than I expected. The seatpost moves, lol. :thumbsup:

The cassette definitely has some uneven wear so that and chain may need to be replaced. But I have only ridden it around the living room so far so I don't really know. The seat indicates it belonged to a woman, so this marks the closest my crotch has come to a woman's in an awfully long time. I hope this means my luck is about to change. *The intense blue* _with dainty pinky borders_ is also slightly feminine, but I like it! I'm not afraid to show my _slightly_ feminine side.

Overall I'd give it and 8.0 out of 10 for $30, and will begin to see if I can bump it up to a 9 or better without spending too much. Pictures once I get some work done on it.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Need pics!

Also be easy with that WD40 - it's a solvent and not really a lube. Get some triflow or something. Be very careful if you choose to take them apart - It's been years since I worked on one but if I recall they tend to go !SPROING! once opened and good luck getting them back together.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yea I'm only using WD40 to test the theory that the shifters are sticky, its not a long term solution. 

Forgot to mention the best thing: it an 18" and it fits! In fact It may be the first MB that is the proper size for me in the 21 years I've ridden MBs. I'm only 5 7 but mostly leg, and bigger bikes always felt better when I was younger. Now they feel big, especially off road.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Let's see more pics of your rides.....

Just tooled around on my Fat Franks 2.35 with not-so-thin tubes at low 15-17 lbs, nice cushy suspension, my gravel SS bike now


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Love seeing all these old, great Singletracks! There sure are a lot of the early 90's lugged beauties showing up on this thread so here is another one.

Picked this one up over the summer and is pretty much all original except for a replacement non-drive side crank arm that you can't see in this pic. Being a 1990 this bike has the thinner diameter tubing than the newer years. I couldn't pass this up, especially with the blacked out components. Just needs a black seat post


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

Went for a ride today







Merry Christmas


----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

singletrackmack said:


> Love seeing all these old, great Singletracks! There sure are a lot of the early 90's lugged beauties showing up on this thread so here is another one.
> 
> Picked this one up over the summer and is pretty much all original except for a replacement non-drive side crank arm that you can't see in this pic. Being a 1990 this bike has the thinner diameter tubing than the newer years. I couldn't pass this up, especially with the blacked out components. Just needs a black seat post
> 
> View attachment 1109688


I finally found the same exact 930 in my size (22"). I wanted this specific model because of the all Suntour components. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

OldBlue950 said:


> Awesome thread and great pics.
> 
> I just won a local auction for $20, and now own a 1990ish intense blue 950. Still haven't seen it in person but the pictures suggest its a very dusty but in good shape bike. Hopefully I'll be posting pictures of it once I get it cleaned up. I'm still not sure how rideable it will be for me either; I currently ride a 1990ish 19.5" Trek 820 that I never realized was "way too big" for me since I'm only 5' 7" with a 29-30" inseam. I know the 950 is smaller, and it might even be a 16.5. But at $20 I couldn't resist.


OK, here she finally is. Took it in to the shop and showed them the worn cassette, they measured the chain and replaced the dr cables and housing instead for $29. Took it back a week later and they got to replace the cassette for free, since they were wroing. Apparently someone replaced the chain in the past but not the cassette. I'm still having some minor skip problems but its on the road and riding well otherwise. Took it for a 45 minute ride today and it did fine. Took the tires off my Trek 820 thats too big for me anyway, bought it a 15 dollar Outerdo mountain bike seat (which is way more comfy than $15 suggests) and I now have a pretty decent $65 bike. Now I just need to get the 820 back on the road, although its too big for me I like it anyway.


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

looking good man. I want to see more Treks!!


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Scoutergtg said:


> I finally found the same exact 930 in my size (22"). I wanted this specific model because of the all Suntour components. I'll post some pics soon.


I'm looking for one in 18". Was my first mtb


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re:*

I have a 92" 9500 full suser which was always compared to a pogo stick. It's a quirky bike no doubt, but I like I from a sentimental perspective as it was the first purpose-built MTB I bought versus cobbling other components together from a hybrid perspective. I rode it a few times, mothballed it and bought myself a Zaskar. It may have 50 miles on and just sits in my basement for amusement. All original, bone stock (down to the tires and chain) and full M900. A waste...


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Super cool. I never rode one as my stint of working in bike shops ended right when that came out but in my mind it was the first full sus that was widely available (even though it's probably not). Looks like it is in really good shape.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

smithjss said:


> All original, bone stock (down to the tires and chain) and full M900. A waste...


At least you have some value in those pristine looking xtr and answer bits. I remember drooling over one of these in my local shop. Pretty sure they came with Matrix tires, but your smokes look pretty mint too.


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

92gli said:


> At least you have some value in those pristine looking xtr and answer bits. I remember drooling over one of these in my local shop. Pretty sure they came with Matrix tires, but your smokes look pretty mint too.


Definitely came with Matrix tires and I have them on hand but swapped them for the smoke/dart combo.


----------



## daytonadogie (Dec 20, 2004)

I've had this 990 Singletrack frame hanging in my garage for 25 years, and finally got the time to do a build on it. 














The frame was hanging in the back of Wheatridge Cyclery (Ron Kieffel's digs) and I picked it up for $100.


----------



## daytonadogie (Dec 20, 2004)

I wanted to upgrade it with disk brakes so I fabbed up a brazed/bolt on caliper mount for the rear, and burned off the old cantilever brake mounts.


----------



## daytonadogie (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm having problems uploading pictures, but this is the finished product.
Disk brakes, 1st gen XTR crankset, 29'r conversion by removing the seat stay and chain stay bridges, Salsa fork, Biopace chainring. I had everything for this build just sitting around in my garage except for the Kenda Small Block 8 tires and the riser bar. I love that there are folks out there that appreciate these old Trek Singletrack bikes. I would like to think of this as sort of a restomod, combining old and new, for a one of a kind ride.


----------



## daytonadogie (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Pretty cool, how's it ride with the seat stay and chain stay bridges removed?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't imagine those rack eyelets are strong enough to anchor a disc brake for very long but I am not an engineer. Removing both the seat and chainstay bridges is equally impressive.

Please give us a ride report. Good on you for doing something outside the box.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

daytonadogie said:


> View attachment 1119118


Always interested to see something different.

Looking forward to ride report.

Hope you have small feet...looks like a bit of toe overlap.

Steve


----------



## daytonadogie (Dec 20, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I can't imagine those rack eyelets are strong enough to anchor a disc brake for very long but I am not an engineer. Removing both the seat and chainstay bridges is equally impressive.
> 
> The dropouts/eyelets are one piece forged steel beauties, so I'm not too worried about their strength. I was more worried about removing the bridges, but after some research, most custom frame builders leave them off unless they need a fender or brake mount (or kick stand
> 
> ...


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

an 8000 with 700c

she's my beater


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, can you please share details on the v-brake adapters you used? Best, Rich


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

sure....found'em on ebaytype v bake adapters


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, easy enough....


----------



## mrundfeldt (Aug 10, 2017)

daytonadogie said:


> View attachment 1119118


That is a beautiful bike. I'm getting a 930 frame in 18" tonight - do you think the geometry is the same on both frames so I can do the same to mine? Have you ridden it yet? I'm wondering about long-term stability with the bridges removed.


----------



## Akula (Aug 22, 2017)

My Wife is still running her 95 970, nothing left on its original, sram x0 1x9 with a 48 chainring, and road tyres. It's a little over 10kg and just spins along. You can ride this thing all day. It's fun to watch her go past youngsters on their road bikes. Still trying to convince her to let me have the frame stripped and resprayed


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

It's too quiet in here

Did a few more upgrades to the 930


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

CBR_TOY said:


> It's too quiet in here
> 
> Did a few more upgrades to the 930


You installed an analog speedometer?

Oh no, sorry, that's Photobucket being an arse.

Grumps


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi guys,

I built this 930 up recently to an SS cruiser, love that comfy lugged steel, Schwalbe Fat Franks, Azonic bar, Specialized Stout hub, Surly Singleator tensioner, Avid brakeset, etc.

Thoughts? Upgrades?


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

what's everyone using for an up-loader these days


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

CBR_TOY said:


> what's everyone using for an up-loader these days


Just use the forum file uploader in the Advanced reply.


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

CBR_TOY said:


> what's everyone using for an up-loader these days


Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Trying to get my 950 back up to moving after a newish 9 speed SLX shifter died. I'm not running the original wheelset as the axles were toast (I still have them though - DX hubs and matrix rims), but man even 9 speed gear is getting hard to find. I can't imagine how hard it is to keep a 7 speed drive train going. Going to go back to 3 rings up front too as I found the 1 ring to suck when trying to pull a kid trailer. Pics soon.


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

BStrummin said:


> I can't imagine how hard it is to keep a 7 speed drive train going.


Me, my wife, and my two kids all ride vintage MTBs with 3x7 Shimano drivetrains. I also have a '90s road bike with a 3x7 drivetrain.

While you may not find them in stock at your LBS, 7-speed cassettes and chains aren't any more difficult to order than anything else at your favorite bicycle parts website.

Here are twenty-nine different 7-speed cassettes at one site, for example:

https://www.bikeparts.com/categorie...els/cassettes-and-freewheels/?s=#pN=1&f[]=844


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Figure this should be posted here.

Early 90's Trek Singletrack action! Totally rad.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

That was thoroughly enjoyable! Brings back fond memories of college and cracked Cannondales. I’d have better off if I’d started on the Bridgestones or Treks.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

It's BACK! The purpose here isn't any kind of restoration, but a usable steed made from parts I mostly had laying around, so sorry if that bothers any purists. As posted previously this was my first mtb and was bought new from Octopus Bicycles in Walnut Creek CA around '91 I think. It has seen lots of miles around the bay and in Chico during college. At one point one of the rear brake bosses was broken off due to very long mud ride down from the Mt. Diablo summit and the frame was sent back to Trek for repairs. I still have many of the original parts but they are toast - deore LX hubs laced to matrix rims with destroyed spindles, deore DX shifter combos that don't work at all, and the brakes too. I've tried several times to do something interesting with it over the last 10 years but it's never worked very well: single speed (dear god why - I drink way too much beer for that to ever be fun) and most recently a 1x9 due to lack of parts/lazyness. Current parts are no name wheels off a 2000 Trek 7500, new deore rear derailleur and shifters, old xt front derailleur. Still working on dialing the shifting in as the front derailleur seems like it is probably bent funny or something, or the newer rear hub is just wide enough that it fit but has screwed up the chainline. It's workable for now though.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Rode my 930SHX today. Over the years I have moved to FS, and rode the same park with my 930. I must have been an animal back in the day! 
It was an SHX, but I swapped out the fork for rigid, but I am looking for a Quadra 10 to make things right.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor1977 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Trek 950*

This is my "shopping" bike, a trek 950 singletrack from early 90's I believe

It's converted to a single speed to do some small trips here in Amsterdam.


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

Any more Trek updates? I recently installed a Pauls chain keeper that's not pictured.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Those tires though....
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/d/trek-950-frame-55c-or-22inch/6476104227.html


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

thought this was cool

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-24-Fujimi-Nissan-Stegea-RS4-w-Trek-Bike-kit-Very-Very-Rare-/273018444390


----------



## reundo (Oct 22, 2008)

Just picked up a 1993 purple 930, after two years of searching. Do 27.5 wheels fit? If so, what's the widest tire size? Thanks!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^I would think a 27.5x2.0 should easily fit in the rear. According to this bicycle tire diameter chart a 27.5x2.0 has about the same diameter of a 26x2.5.

BikeCalc.com - How to calculate Bicycle Wheel Size

There is a pic of my '91 970 showing how a high volume 26x2.5 fits in the rear on the previous page in this thread if you want to see. There is plenty of room between the tire and the seat/chain stay bridges so you may be able to squeeze a 27.5x2.2 in there. '91 frames should be very close to the '93.

I am curious as to how you plan to handle the brakes for the new wheel size.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

singletrackmack said:


> ^
> 
> I am curious as to how you plan to handle the brakes for the new wheel size.


Brakes are the issue. Modern bikes can swap wheel sizes because they have disc brakes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reundo (Oct 22, 2008)

singletrackmack said:


> ^I would think a 27.5x2.0 should easily fit in the rear. According to this bicycle tire diameter chart a 27.5x2.0 has about the same diameter of a 26x2.5.
> 
> BikeCalc.com - How to calculate Bicycle Wheel Size
> 
> ...


I knew I saw something like that before, I just couldn't find the post. Must of glossed over it. Not sure about the brakes yet, possibly a disc brake conversion of some kind. I am taking it one step at a time. Since this is a project bike patience will be key in all decisions.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^ I saw this adapter in the Bontrager thread. Easy and cheap way to try out 27.5" wheels without having to make major modifications for disc brakes.

https://www.brgstore.com/en/brake-cantilevers/450-brake-adaptators-box.html


----------



## reundo (Oct 22, 2008)

singletrackmack said:


> ^ I saw this adapter in the Bontrager thread. Easy and cheap way to try out 27.5" wheels without having to make major modifications for disc brakes.
> 
> https://www.brgstore.com/en/brake-cantilevers/450-brake-adaptators-box.html
> 
> View attachment 1195449


Good find! I will be checking this out if I decide to go the 27.5 route.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

singletrackmack said:


> ^ I saw this adapter in the Bontrager thread. Easy and cheap way to try out 27.5" wheels without having to make major modifications for disc brakes.
> 
> https://www.brgstore.com/en/brake-cantilevers/450-brake-adaptators-box.html
> 
> View attachment 1195449


The problem with these brake adaptors is that they require your frame to have removable brake bosses in order to install them....Bonty's do but your frame does not. If you plan to go with cantilever brakes, I believe the Tektro CR720's and Shimano CX-70 have enough pad adjustment to cover the ~12-15mm difference in rim height. They will be at their max and pads *'may'* contact the rim at a bit of an angle. There are various V-brake options out there...Paul's and FMX to start.

Now...considering the fact that 650b/27.5 rim brake rims are a bit scarce these days and require a new wheel build (kinda makes it fun), consider staying @ 26" and using Compass Rat Trap Pass tires @ 26x2.3. They measure up just shy of a 650b x 47. They are a bit on the expensive site but still way less expensive than a 650b/27.5 conversion. The ride is pretty supple and you can go tubed or tubeless, black or tan wall, standard or extra light casings. I checked mine and these fit with ample clearance. The frame will even fit a Schwalbe Super Moto @ 26x2.35 but with a little less clearance.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

If you really want to do 650B another great choice are the old Cane Creek Direct Curve 5. I did a mid-90's slingshot a few years ago and was able to easily clear 27.5x2.3 Pacenti Neo-Motos.

Untitled by Mr. P, on Flickr

Untitled by Mr. P, on Flickr

If you do end up going the route of linear pull brakes with the pads run WAY up high on the arms, match them with regular pull levers (I used Paul's in this case).

Worked ace.

Another tip: DON'T bother with cantilevers (below: same bike/wheels). The above setup with the linear pulls was SO SO much better.
Untitled by Mr. P, on Flickr


----------



## MaverickRider (Sep 15, 2017)

I love my Singletrack 970 from 1996, this was on the day I bought it two years ago:


----------



## deann (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi blak_byke,

New member here, looking at either doing a 650b conversion or staying 26" w/ the Compass RTP's on a '95 Trek 970. Are you running the RTP's on a 90's Trek? Would you mind giving me some pointers on minimum rim width? I have a nice set of Mavic 217's from that era. Also, do you think they would fit/clear on a stock rigid fork? My eyeballing w/ a set of calipers looks "close".

By my calculation, these would measure up ~4-5mm less in diameter than a 650b with a 47 or 48mm tire.


Thanks! Really looking forward to redoing the 970 into a sorta expedition/bikepacking go anywhere & everywhere bike.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

deann said:


> Hi blak_byke,
> 
> New member here, looking at either doing a 650b conversion or staying 26" w/ the Compass RTP's on a '95 Trek 970. Are you running the RTP's on a 90's Trek? Would you mind giving me some pointers on minimum rim width? I have a nice set of Mavic 217's from that era. Also, do you think they would fit/clear on a stock rigid fork? My eyeballing w/ a set of calipers looks "close".
> 
> ...


Deann,

On my 970 I ran Schwalbe Super Motos which are 26x2.35...larger than the RTP's. Not sure what the rim width was but your 217's will work just fine for the RTP's on the 970 with room to spare. Keep in mind, the RTP's run wider when tubless than when running tubes. So with tubes the may end up more like a 2.2 than a 2.3. I'm going to mount my Rat Trap Pass on my 517's and set them in my 930 frame and I can take a pic of the clearance to show how much room you're working with.

My old 970...


----------



## deann (Aug 5, 2018)

Thank you Sir. Well, it turns out I was at my LBS yesterday, saw they had the RTP's and decided to buy them and figure it out from there...

They fit & look great on the stock rims, even on the stock fork. Ultimately, I want to go tubeless with them, so I have some work to do finding/building up a wheelset for such.


Is that the Exotic CF fork on your bike? I have one on a Kestrel CSX, which this 970 build is replacing. I may switch it to the 970 as I like how it creates a more upright riding position & gives me some extra steerer tube to work with, as compared to the stock fork. I am a bit torn between the aesthetics of the stock fork vs. the function of the Exotic though.

Here's my new project coming together, going to try out the swept back bars but will probably ultimately stick w/ the trekking bars I've grown accustomed to.

Thanks again for the response and this thread gave me the encouragement to jump in headfirst on my build project!


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Whoa! I dig it! That's coming along quite nicely! I have an older lugged 970 that I want to powder coat the same color with the more modern decals.

Yes it is an exotic fork and it allowed me to accomplish everything you're looking to accomplish. Note...I did not start out with the factory fork so I was forced into a decision on what fork to buy. As much a I like the aesthetic of straight blade forks I say keep yours as is. I'm a lines guy all day long. The exotic will add black accents to a build that, in my eye, looks to leading towards more of a classic feel with the silver components. Again...that's just me because I'm more of a retro-mod guy. 

Glad any info I've provided was of help to you especially since I've gotten so much info from the forum. Keep us posted on your build!


----------



## deann (Aug 5, 2018)

blak_byke said:


> Whoa! I dig it! That's coming along quite nicely! I have an older lugged 970 that I want to powder coat the same color with the more modern decals.
> 
> Yes it is an exotic fork and it allowed me to accomplish everything you're looking to accomplish. Note...I did not start out with the factory fork so I was forced into a decision on what fork to buy. As much a I like the aesthetic of straight blade forks I say keep yours as is. I'm a lines guy all day long. The exotic will add black accents to a build that, in my eye, looks to leading towards more of a classic feel with the silver components. Again...that's just me because I'm more of a retro-mod guy.
> 
> Glad any info I've provided was of help to you especially since I've gotten so much info from the forum. Keep us posted on your build!


Thanks! Yeah, the old form vs. function dilemma. The only "good" solution I've come up with so far in my head is to build two bikes....one w/ the aesthetics for the local 10-20 mile day rides and one for my loaded rail-trail rides up to 70 miles/day.

Now to find a practical solution.... I've considered having the steerer tube extended with a brazed in sleeve/extension tube and using a Chris King headset w/ the high five, extended steerer race for a little front end lift. Also looking at couple of after market steel forks which I could possibly have color matched. But both of those are potential budget busters at this point.

I will probably end up going to the exotic fork, ride comfort ultimately trumps looks. I'm sure I would have thought differently 20 years ago though.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

deann said:


> Thanks! Yeah, the old form vs. function dilemma. The only "good" solution I've come up with so far in my head is to build two bikes....one w/ the aesthetics for the local 10-20 mile day rides and one for my loaded rail-trail rides up to 70 miles/day.
> 
> Now to find a practical solution.... I've considered having the steerer tube extended with a brazed in sleeve/extension tube and using a Chris King headset w/ the high five, extended steerer race for a little front end lift. Also looking at couple of after market steel forks which I could possibly have color matched. But both of those are potential budget busters at this point.
> 
> I will probably end up going to the exotic fork, ride comfort ultimately trumps looks. I'm sure I would have thought differently 20 years ago though.


I completely understand. Not sure what your fork budget is, but look at Soma and see if you can find a Salsa Comoto 26 with canti bosses and disc tabs. The Salsa is rare but worth looking for.


----------



## 123wheels (Dec 29, 2016)

Has anyone tried a Maxxis Hookworm 26x2.5 or a Surly Extraterrestrial 26x2.5 on one of the 900 series Treks? I have a 950 that is ready for new tires. I like these tires but am doubtful they'll fit. Thanks.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

I have 26x2.3 Schwalbe Big Apples on my wife’s 930 and I’m not sure there’s room for much more. We may have briefly run hookworms on it to try - but if was a few years ago and I recall it being a bit sketchy.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

123wheels said:


> Has anyone tried a Maxxis Hookworm 26x2.5 or a Surly Extraterrestrial 26x2.5 on one of the 900 series Treks? I have a 950 that is ready for new tires. I like these tires but am doubtful they'll fit. Thanks.


What year singletrack do you have? I have a '90 and '91 and both fit beefy 2.5" wide knobbies in the rear with room left over. There is a pic of one of my bikes with these tires and the clearance on the previous page if you want to look. I doubt there would be any issues with fitting 2.5" hook worms on a '90 or '91, but not sure about other years.


----------



## deann (Aug 5, 2018)

123wheels said:


> Has anyone tried a Maxxis Hookworm 26x2.5 or a Surly Extraterrestrial 26x2.5 on one of the 900 series Treks? I have a 950 that is ready for new tires. I like these tires but am doubtful they'll fit. Thanks.


Finally finished building up my '95 970 with the Compass 2.3" tires & there is ~.25" of clearance on either side of the tire and the chain stays.

I'm running these tubeless w/ Stans & they measure 52mm wide on the stock rims.

These are the extralight version of the rat trap pass. I took the bike out for its maiden voyage this morning & did a quick 12 mile ride. Set the tires to 40 psi and it was very smooth, but I plan to try it at 35 psi to see how it feels there too.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Well alrighty then....very nice! I like more of a racy look (for myself) but you nailed this! Any plan for racks or panniers? 

1x10?


----------



## deann (Aug 5, 2018)

blak_byke said:


> Well alrighty then....very nice! I like more of a racy look (for myself) but you nailed this! Any plan for racks or panniers?
> 
> 1x10?


Thanks!! Yes, 1x10. Rear rack & panniers eventually. I plan to ride the Katy trail (or possibly the GAP) next summer with this bike. Unless I find a rack that just looks killer on it, I will probably leave off until then. Not a fan of front racks personally, but that's just me.

The handlebar (a custom, jerry-rigged setup w/ modified bar ends in the middle) gives me three unique hand/riding positions. Forward position feels almost like being on roadbike hoods, back position is relaxed, upright/cruiser position and the middle just feels perfect for long rides, although the angle does feel a little off.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

daytonadogie said:


> girlonbike said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine those rack eyelets are strong enough to anchor a disc brake for very long but I am not an engineer. Removing both the seat and chainstay bridges is equally impressive.
> ...


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 10, 2018)

Squeeze said:


> Me, my wife, and my two kids all ride vintage MTBs with 3x7 Shimano drivetrains. I also have a '90s road bike with a 3x7 drivetrain.
> 
> While you may not find them in stock at your LBS, 7-speed cassettes and chains aren't any more difficult to order than anything else at your favorite bicycle parts website.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what we found... These sorts of bikes are dime-a-dozen almost everywhere you look: garage sales in expensive neighborhoods, thrift stores, end-of-year flea markets at colleges where rich kids ditch all the expensive gear their parents bought them. One we even got for free. A neighbor had put it out with his trash. A nice Trek 820. The only thing wrong with it was that the screw holding rear brake cable had come loose so there was no rear braking. All you have to be able to do is pick out which bikes are old, but good quality versus no-name trash. Not hard to do. Our family bikes are all Trek something-or-others acquired this way. I usually find some way of raising the handlebars for a more comfortable upright, cruiser position for family rides. On a couple of hard nose, quill stem Treks, I put on BMX bars. I also usually convert the 3x7's into 1x7's using the smallest front ring. That's all the top end gear you need for family rides, while preserving the all important climbing gear the wife and kids rely on. And I usually get around to installing v-brakes... All the cheap Treks I've come into have the mounts for them. I have an ever so slightly newer Trek ($40 at a yard sale) an alloy 6000 model. It has a Manitou fork with post mounts. I am converting it to disc. Just need to find a frame welder in the greater Denver area to weld on an IS tab for the rear.

-Peter


----------



## Juggler342 (Sep 17, 2018)

My Trek Singletrack 930









Отправлено с моего LLD-L31 через Tapatalk


----------



## caveman70 (Jul 27, 2017)

*Not a 7k series*



blak_byke said:


> 970 pavement pounder...
> 
> View attachment 920432
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread, but after coming to the conlusion there needs to be a single speed urban assault bike in my stable... well... this post just solidified the dream! I just picked up a stiff pristine 92 Trek 7000 fully rigid with XT/LX/Matrix build that may be the ticket. Add a period Campy Ergo Power Shifter for 1x8 or SA3 speed rear hub?

It's on!

Just realized I posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

caveman70 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but after coming to the conlusion there needs to be a single speed urban assault bike in my stable... well... this post just solidified the dream! I just picked up a stiff pristine 92 Trek 7000 fully rigid with XT/LX/Matrix build that may be the ticket. Add a period Campy Ergo Power Shifter for 1x8 or SA3 speed rear hub?
> 
> It's on!
> 
> Just realized I posted this in the wrong thread.


Maaaan I miss that bike! I found a mint 930, green to purple fade, that is getting the same treatment.


----------



## caveman70 (Jul 27, 2017)

blak_byke said:


> Maaaan I miss that bike! I found a mint 930, green to purple fade, that is getting the same treatment.


What is a good inexpensive fork option for one of these old rigid frames. I like how yours has a forward swept crown that would be perfect for street.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

caveman70 said:


> What is a good inexpensive fork option for one of these old rigid frames. I like how yours has a forward swept crown that would be perfect for street.


Gracias. That was an Exotic Carbon fork w/alu steerer. You really don't want anything longer than an AtoC of 425mm...MAX. 410mm may be optimal. Depending on the look / material / use / tire clearance / braking you desire, Exotic or Trigon's carbon offerings may be what you seek. I just happen to like the aesthetic straight forks. If you are patient, look for Salsa Cromoto 26 with V brake bosses and disc tabs. The disc only 26" fork is suspension correct for 100mm of travel. If you want period correct, your local co-op or LBS may have old 26" forks galore!

Another cool option is a CX fork since they have almost the same A to C and a 90's MTB rigid fork...390-410mm. If you can run disc up front, a Tange / IRD / Soma straight blade CX fork will clears my 26x2.35 Schwalbe Super Moto. That tire measures 59mm wide!


----------



## airwin88 (Nov 24, 2018)

*Trek 950 92'*

Hi all
I saw on the internet someone put in modern suspension ahead fork in to his old trek 9xx. Anyone can tell me how is it possible? I think this frame has 1" headset.














Thank for your help!

I bought black 92' 950 today in original condition and all original parts except the saddle, and now i planning to modernising with some parts.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

airwin88 said:


> Hi all
> I saw on the internet someone put in modern suspension ahead fork in to his old trek 9xx. Anyone can tell me how is it possible? I think this frame has 1" headset.
> View attachment 1226078
> 
> ...


Head tube is 1 1/8" so a modern(ish) short travel (60-80mm) for would work. The bottom photo is by Peter Lombardi. He has a blog (blog.peterlombardi.com) and you can also check him out of IG. Very cool guy.


----------



## airwin88 (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for your quick response and for your help!


----------



## Airskank (Jun 15, 2008)

Picked up a 95 or 96 930 frame today on the cheap. I ordered https://www.ebay.com/itm/254007843680 for it, but now I'm concerned it will be too small. Can anyone advise?

Also, can someone tell me if this headset will work? Thanks!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mountain-Bike-Road-Bike-Headsets-Threadless-External-Headsets-Sealed-Cartridge-Bearings-34MM-1-1-8-Bicycle/32646189239.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.365e6a70ofQfxu&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10065_10068_10130_10890_5730315_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10545_10696_453_10084_454_10083_10618_5729215_10307_537_536_10059_10884_10887_100031_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_2,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=63e194a5-b64e-4f52-bc19-a5bdfdeae6ff-0&algo_pvid=63e194a5-b64e-4f52-bc19-a5bdfdeae6ff


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Airskank said:


> Picked up a 95 or 96 930 frame today on the cheap. I ordered https://www.ebay.com/itm/254007843680 for it, but now I'm concerned it will be too small. Can anyone advise?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me if this headset will work? Thanks!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mountain-Bike-Road-Bike-Headsets-Threadless-External-Headsets-Sealed-Cartridge-Bearings-34MM-1-1-8-Bicycle/32646189239.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.365e6a70ofQfxu&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10065_10068_10130_10890_5730315_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10545_10696_453_10084_454_10083_10618_5729215_10307_537_536_10059_10884_10887_100031_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_2,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=63e194a5-b64e-4f52-bc19-a5bdfdeae6ff-0&algo_pvid=63e194a5-b64e-4f52-bc19-a5bdfdeae6ff


I think that fork will be short by 30mm of the original forks A to C. A bit too much IMHO. The headset will work but for a few bucks more you can get something a little better...and to your door sooner depending on your location. (Origin8, FSA, Ritchey, etc....)


----------



## hoppyhopper (Dec 29, 2018)

*My Trek 930 commuter*

I'm loving this thread and it inspired me to register and show my own Trek 930 in green & purple fade:







This is my 1995 (?) Trek 930 that I built up as a daily commuter (6 miles each way). Highlights: Sanyo dynamo hub and B&M dynamo light system, Schwable Marathon Supreme 2" tires, Soma Clarence sweep back handlebars, Crank Brothers Candy pedals, Planet Bike fenders, Ergon cork grips. Original derailleurs, headset, rear wheel and seat post; all other components are replacements.

For a relatively short commute, I don't think there's a better bike for the job.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

hoppyhopper said:


> ...Soma Clarence sweep back handlebars...


I recently purchased the same bars for my 92 Trek 950. They will go on once I am recovered from a wrist injury.

Good looking bike.


----------



## hoppyhopper (Dec 29, 2018)

katsup said:


> I recently purchased the same bars for my 92 Trek 950. They will go on once I am recovered from a wrist injury.
> 
> Good looking bike.


Get well soon and enjoy! One thing to be aware of: since the Clarence bars are curvy, you might not be able to slide them through the clamp of the old-style stems that were designed for flat bars. I had to convert my Trek's stem to a threadless adapter to use the modern stems that have a removable bolt-on clamp stem.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

hoppyhopper said:


> Get well soon and enjoy! One thing to be aware of: since the Clarence bars are curvy, you might not be able to slide them through the clamp of the old-style stems that were designed for flat bars. I had to convert my Trek's stem to a threadless adapter to use the modern stems that have a removable bolt-on clamp stem.


Good to note, I should of test fitted it when I had the bike apart yesterday. The bike currently has Velo Orange Tourist bars to get upright and that bend went through the clamp fine. It is going to be my recovery bike and is setup to get less weight off my wrist.


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

*Axle to crown length?*

Delete this post.


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

*Axle to crown length*









daytonadogie said:


> View attachment 1119115
> 
> I'm having problems uploading pictures, but this is the finished product.
> Disk brakes, 1st gen XTR crankset, 29'r conversion by removing the seat stay and chain stay bridges, Salsa fork, Biopace chainring. I had everything for this build just sitting around in my garage except for the Kenda Small Block 8 tires and the riser bar. I love that there are folks out there that appreciate these old Trek Singletrack bikes. I would like to think of this as sort of a restomod, combining old and new, for a one of a kind ride.


I know this thread is old, so hopefully daytonadogie is still following this post. I'm thinking of building a 69er, so I will need a fork that has a similar axle to crown length as the stock suspension fork that was an option on the 990s. I might want a slightly shorter A-C length to allow for fork sag and the extra radius size of the 29" wheel. What Salsa fork did you end-up using? A 26" or 29" fork? Anyone know the A-C length of the stock forks for these bikes?

BTW, I did this same thing on a Trek 7000 several years ago and it worked beautifully, but I used an aluminum cyclocross fork from a Schwinn Fastback (see attached photo).


----------



## AdventureManCO (Jul 21, 2008)

I have been following this thread for several years or so, and every now and then read the entire thing over again. My interest in these Treks came from wanting an American-made steel frame as the starting foundation for a commuter build. Custom frame builders abound, but I wanted to do more of a budget build (though a US custom made frame would still be incredible). These Treks hit a sweet spot with their availability, price, and quality.

Here is my '96 Trek 990, which I purchased as a neglected old mtb a couple of years ago, and built it up into a reliable, no frills flatbar 700c commuter:





































Bike is in a 'rough build' stage, meaning that it is together and I'm still trying various components and parts to fine tune the ride. Once the fine tuning is done, it will be stripped down and completely rebuilt.

The Rock Shox Judy that came with the bike was toast, so I replaced it with a steel 700c cross fork.

Here is the rest of the build:

Dura Ace 7410 cranks
UN-54 BB
ACE ti spindle pedals
XT long cage read derailleur
basic Shimano friction shifter
Dura Ace 8 speed cassette
Velocity wheelset
alloy riser bars
ergo grips
Tekro cross levers
Avid Single Digit 7 v-brakes in front
Campy Chorus dual pivot brake in back
XTR seatpost
Random Orbea saddle
cheap steel headset

It is a bit of a mixmaster at this point, but what a fun bike! The light-ish build and 700c wheels have brought out the qualities of the frame, which I would describe as lively, nimble and smooth. I can ride no handed, but not for long, because it has very quick steering.

Regarding the 700c conversion, I have road bikes and mountain bikes. I don't really notice the BB being higher. If it is, it doesn't present any problems. The biggest issue is the rear brake. Not an issue if you have a custom builder remove rear bosses and braze on new ones, but trying to build it on the cheap means finding a different solution. I drilled out the seatstay bridge to accept a road caliper brake, and find that I get good pad placement right at the very end of the adjustment. However, rear braking is very weak, and I think those cross levers and old brake pads may have a lot to do with it. Obviously dual pivot brakes have proven their decency, so more to work out there.

The bike feels light, but I know it can go a lot lighter. That headset is a brick!

I've been trying to do some research on these older Trek 900 series bikes. It appears as though there were 3 generations:

1989-1993, lugged construction
1994-1997, tig welded, separate seat stays
1998-1999, tig welded, wishbone seat stay design

I couldn't find any Trek 900 series steel-framed bikes in their catalog from 2000. My best guess is that at that point, aluminum and carbon were the most competitive frame material choices and by that point, steel was old news. Feel like I've just begun the research...still so much to learn.

I think the biggest challenge with these frame is the geometry/fit. Decently long top tubes when compared to seat tube length. The head tubes, starting in 1994, were really squished at 85mm for most of the small and medium sizes. It can make getting the handlebars up high enough a bit of work. But it is worth it.

I may be picking up a 3rd gen Trek 930 tomorrow, which still has the triple butted OX tubing, in a different size and we'll see how they compare.


----------



## Windy Isle (Jun 11, 2019)

CBR_TOY said:


> I put a few more purple parts on mine. Purple nips, sealed jockey wheels, skewer set, cable crimps, pads, pedals, and 680mmx25.4mm riser bars.


I realize that this is a ridiculously old post, but what riser bar is that? After a decade away, I'm just getting back into riding, and have both a mid to late-nineties Trek Jetta and Gary Fisher Aquila that I need to put into service.


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 10, 2018)

simply added hydraulic discs an a proper handlebar with a normal reach stem instead of obnoxiously forward...

Now the bike is a good gravel, pub crawl, light duty road, etc... The rear brake frame adapter has been problem free in the duty I've put it to (IOW, no downhilling or bike parks). Yes, that's an adapter on the seat post for my little girl's trail-a-bike.



-Peter


----------



## Zian (Aug 1, 2019)

1989 Trek 970 on the Kokopelli Trail back in October of this year


----------



## kylerodland (Dec 12, 2007)

*It's an 850 but really wanted to share.*

I stumbled across this thread a while ago when I started my 1996 Trek 850 project. I was looking for a high functioning, high end commuter that will blend in at the bike rack and not attract attention to the untrained eye. Added disc tabs, cut off all the braze-ons and added zit-tie cable guides for hydro hoses / full shift housing (a totally fun process!) and outfitted it with bombproff modern parts.

Drivetrain: Sram X9 1x10, 36t ring, 11-36t cassette
Hubs: Rear - Chris King, Front - Phil Wood (BOTH BOLT ON)
BB: Chris King
Headset: Chris King
Cranks: Shimano LX (used)
Rims: Mavic 717
Tires: Maxxis DTH 26 x 2.5
Fork: (different from photos) Redline Monocog Cromo
Brakes: Shimano LX hydro

I put a clear coat over the metal work to show off the scars! didn't want it looking too fresh when it's locked up.


----------



## AlmostGreenGuy (Feb 12, 2012)

I finished up a couple of vintage Treks over the last month or so. Both came to me in relatively terrible condition, but they fixed up nicely.

The first is a 1997ish Trek 930. Quite a nice bike, if I must say. Pretty light for a front suspension. It needed a new bottom bracket and headset. But I ended up changing out quite a few parts, and went with a nifty patriotic red/white/blue theme.
















The second is a 1990 lugged steel Trek 950. I kept the wheels and derailleurs, but pretty much everything else was changed out. She was stripped down to the frame, had the paint touched up and frame saver sprayed inside, and completely build back up into what is is today. I freakin' love this bike. Weight is right around 25 pounds exactly.


----------



## Pielord (Feb 4, 2020)

*Northeast Cruiser*

Disclaimer: this is my first bike build. Found a full Trek 930 on Craigslist and loved the metallic paint and lugged steel. I've wanted a cruiser bike for awhile, but hate the look & feel of faux-retro box bikes and thought this frame had some real character. Luckily, I was able to find 1990's Trek catalogues and service manuals on Vintage-Trek.com and determine this was a 1993 - from there I was able to start sourcing parts. I tried to stick to eBay at first, but my vision for the bike won over and I started buying parts. $20 bucks here, $20 bucks there sure adds up quick haha. To be fair, I tried to only buy parts that were on sale... in fact, I found that Brooks B17 saddle on-sale for $78 on Backcountry.com... it was the most expensive piece aside from the tires, which I picked up slightly below retail. Moved to V brakes, which aren't installed this photo as I'm waiting on the silver paint job on brake levers and arms to dry. I'm still waiting on a few finishing pieces for the SS drivetrain and will upload again when complete. Net: this cost a bit more than I initially thought, but by going as far as to service my own free hubs, make a DIY headset press, and completely overhaul a bike I've learned a ton and had fun doing it - was well worth the money. Looking forward to finishing this and riding it when the weather is nicer.

Work-in-progress, but almost done.


----------



## AlmostGreenGuy (Feb 12, 2012)

Pielord said:


> Disclaimer: this is my first bike build. Found a full Trek 930 on Craigslist and loved the metallic paint and lugged steel. I've wanted a cruiser bike for awhile, but hate the look & feel of faux-retro box bikes and thought this frame had some real character. Luckily, I was able to find 1990's Trek catalogues and service manuals on Vintage-Trek.com and determine this was a 1993 - from there I was able to start sourcing parts. I tried to stick to eBay at first, but my vision for the bike won over and I started buying parts. $20 bucks here, $20 bucks there sure adds up quick haha. To be fair, I tried to only buy parts that were on sale... in fact, I found that Brooks B17 saddle on-sale for $78 on Backcountry.com... it was the most expensive piece aside from the tires, which I picked up slightly below retail. Moved to V brakes, which aren't installed this photo as I'm waiting on the silver paint job on brake levers and arms to dry. I'm still waiting on a few finishing pieces for the SS drivetrain and will upload again when complete. Net: this cost a bit more than I initially thought, but by going as far as to service my own free hubs, make a DIY headset press, and completely overhaul a bike I've learned a ton and had fun doing it - was well worth the money. Looking forward to finishing this and riding it when the weather is nicer.
> 
> Work-in-progress, but almost done.
> View attachment 1312113


Sounds like you went the same route as I did, "*the expensive learning experience*". LOL. My 950, posted above, ended up being way more expensive than I'd planned. So many little bits and parts to be ordered, that added up so quickly. But I tore the whole bike down to the frame, made my own headset removal tool and headset press, and successfully replaced the headset without any screw-ups. I also replaced the vintage bottom bracket with a modern sealed bearing unit.

It was definitely more expensive than I'd planned, and was a lot more work than the initial idea of cleaning and replacing only broken parts. But I ended up with exactly the bike that I envisioned, and I know EVERYTHING about this bike. I know how much grease was applied, which bolts are thread locked, which parts are brand new; all of that stuff. And I got to learn a ton about restoring vintage bikes. So much fun.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Took my 950 fishing yesterday... (Ignore the off-kilter pic)


----------



## georgewang1 (Apr 15, 2020)

*95 Trek 930 SHX with Fox F100 RL fork*















Here's my bike which I bought brand new in 95. I haven't ridden it lately until about a year ago. This old thread gave me the idea to replace the Quadra 5 with the 2006 Fox fork ($100 ebay). It is a 100 mm travel but I used internal spacers to keep it at 80 mm. I might try 90 mm travel on the next oil change. Also changed out the stem, wider bars and V brakes because of the fork. 11-32 cassette for easier hill climbs. Still using the 25 year old tires but alas, it is time for new rubber (Nobby Nic). I have to say, I'm very pleased, it is alot of fun riding trails in the SF bay area. About 300 miles so far in the last few months off road. The new fork is a significant improvement. Thanks for all the advice and tips from the forum.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm building up a '90 930 single speed cruiser. The digital part of my calipers is broken but it appears the internal diameter of the seat tube is between 26 and 27mm. Is a 26.6 post the correct size? I also see 26.8 posts on ebay...


----------



## AlmostGreenGuy (Feb 12, 2012)

92gli said:


> I'm building up a '90 930 single speed cruiser. The digital part of my calipers is broken but it appears the internal diameter of the seat tube is between 26 and 27mm. Is a 26.6 post the correct size? I also see 26.8 posts on ebay...


My 1990 Trek 950 uses a 26.8 seat post.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

92gli said:


> I'm building up a '90 930 single speed cruiser. The digital part of my calipers is broken but it appears the internal diameter of the seat tube is between 26 and 27mm. Is a 26.6 post the correct size? I also see 26.8 posts on ebay...


My 1989 Trek 970 uses a 26.8 seat post.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

My beater 930 I use on the local MUT. 1x9 dropbar conversion. Have since gone back to Time pedals. Flat pedals aren't for me, at least in this application.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

georgewang1 said:


> *95 Trek 930 SHX with Fox F100 RL fork*
> 
> View attachment 1330251
> View attachment 1330253
> ...


I also had that model in college. My 2nd mtb, it replaced my '90 930. I became friends with a guy who was a racer that worked at a local shop. He hooked me up with a bro deal on a Judy and V brakes in 96. I rode the hell out of that bike until 2000.


----------



## accordvsick (Nov 26, 2020)

First time posting. Took my 930 out for some dirt today for the first time. It's normally, my bike party, neighborhood cruiser....handled pretty well with the 2.5" tires.









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

^multiple 6 pack holders. I like your style sir😁


----------



## accordvsick (Nov 26, 2020)

You know it! My cooler actually sits nicely in a milk crate strapped to the back rack.


----------



## Srderb (Apr 21, 2021)

I had a 1996 Trek 850 that I rode and modded for about 10 years. Have had a couple FS bikes since then but never the same. Going back to hard tail now.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Finished up my town cruiser. Not sure about the stem but it makes it comfy and easy to wheelie so it's probably staying.


----------



## ed h (Jul 25, 2010)

My first mountain bike was a 1992 Trek 930, blue with the black splash. Put a cheap suspension fork on it and used it for a few years. Bought a Y22 in 1995 and after a few years I gave the 930 to a co-worker who still has the bike. Thinking back I really should have kept it, would make a nice around town bike. I don't have any photos of it, here is the catalog photo. You can't really see the black splash in the catalog photo, I thought it looked pretty cool.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

ed h said:


> My first mountain bike was a 1992 Trek 930, blue with the black splash. Put a cheap suspension fork on it and used it for a few years. Bought a Y22 in 1995 and after a few years I gave the 930 to a co-worker who still has the bike. Thinking back I really should have kept it, would make a nice around town bike. I don't have any photos of it, here is the catalog photo. You can't really see the black splash in the catalog photo, I thought it looked pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 1935577


Like this?










I love the Trek 930 for around town, multi-use paths, etc.


----------



## ed h (Jul 25, 2010)

cjbiker said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's the same model/color I had. A few years ago I found the original front fork while cleaning the garage, as when I gave it away it had a cheap suspension fork that was very heavy with little travel.


----------



## crulpower (Sep 18, 2021)

Hello All,

My first post on MTBR.

I just went thru all the pages of this thread and love it. So many beautiful bikes in here, makes me want to finish up the work I started on my 96 / 7ish 930 SHX. This is my old bike, which now I am customizing it for my wife.

Started with needing to replace bottom bracket. Just happens to be that I got a new bike with good stock components that I wanted to upgrade and crank just happened to be one of the items.

I am refreshing this bike with take off parts from my new bike along with some new parts... Seems like this started with just doing the bare minimum and now it feels like a project bike.

So far; I have done;

Deep cleaned / polished components
Replaced the Stem and trimmed to 700mm bars (take off component)
New Grips
New Pedals
New Trigger shifters
New cables / cable housings
New brake pads
Replaced Headset Cap / spacers
Replaced seat post / saddle
Replaced bottom bracket (take off component)
Replaced drivetrain with a 9 speed cassette and 2x (take off component)
Replaced only the front derailleur to accomodate the 2x / BB.
Replaced Original tires the bike came with (plan on going with Schwalbe Nobby Nick tan wall classic skin)

I will be upgrading the bike with an Air fork 85MM Travel and manual disk brakes with Bilateral drive calipers, this means New wheels also.


----------



## crulpower (Sep 18, 2021)

CBR_TOY said:


> I put a few more purple parts on mine. Purple nips, sealed jockey wheels, skewer set, cable crimps, pads, pedals, and 680mmx25.4mm riser bars.


Bike looks great. 

What year is your bike?

I noticed the logo "Single XC Track" was put on 97 930 SHX and up and had RockShox indy C but the inkwell blue was not an option and 96 930 SHX had "single track" with quadra forks but had the inkwell blue color. 

I have same exact frame decals and color as your bike and have been trying to figure out exactly what year my bike is. 

BTW I am also restoring this bike to be a neo modern Steel MTB.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

This was my Trek 930. I bought it in the fall of 1996 IIRC. I believe it was a '97 model. V-brakes were a new thing, a lot of the bikes in my price range still had cantis. I added the fork later, it came stock with a rigid fork with a threaded steerer tube. The Trek catalogs online don't list the blue color for '97, but the '96 models had cantis.

I sold it a few years back. Wish I had kept it, now. I'm looking at listings of similar bikes. Trying to remember what size frame it was. Thinking 19.5"?


----------



## crulpower (Sep 18, 2021)

Thank you for this information. 

I got my bike in 2010’s and it was in quite dainty condition.

You are right about the catalog, there is no reference of that color combo /shock for any of those years. The only give away was really the single track logo change. Now I can say mine is a 97.

it’s truly a solid performing bike. I just bought a brand new aluminum frame hard tail with good components and I still love the sturdiness of this steel frame and would rather ride the 930, but 930 is now going to my wife and therefore I decided to just overhaul the bike with modern components.

I really hope you get to find another one. I also like that you were adding purple components on the inkwell blue. I think that’s a great combo. 

I have been adding purple and black components and have pretty much replaced most of the parts on the frame..

I can’t wait to complete this neo retro project,
I will post updates on here.


----------



## crulpower (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## crulpower (Sep 18, 2021)

@cjbiker here is mine, I am almost done...

Hope you were able to find one. I saw a clean one still stock on Ebay earlier today..


----------



## accordvsick (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice! Custom disc brake mounts?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## crulpower (Sep 18, 2021)

accordvsick said:


> Nice! Custom disc brake mounts?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


They are one of the sandwich disc brake adapters, I am actually going with a different bracket solution for the 930, While testing, this one seems to move slightly. I am waiting for the new bracket to come in and should be here in about a week, has a much better design which shouldn't allow any movement. I could have welded disc tabs, but I chose to not mess with the frame, as i still have all of the stock parts and the bike can be returned to it's original condition. 

I will update new pictures with the new bracket, once installed and tested.


----------



## accordvsick (Nov 26, 2020)

I have a 24mm CK BB bracket i'd like to install to match hubs and headset. Having a hardtime deciding on a crankset - guessing its going to have to be shimano hollowtech II, maybe race face, any others you guys can recommend which I can setup for single ring in the front? I was looking for a xtr 960 crankset, but haven't been able to find one at the right price point. 

Also, anyone taking their trek on longer trail rides? I have mine setup for singlespeed currently, but it's winter and time to tinker! thinking about setting it up as 1x9 to take on the local trails. I already have a single speed 29er so i'll get my singlespeed from riding that.


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

The search feature really sucks on this site, so please don't flame me for asking.

What year did Trek move to a 1 1/8" head tube on these 900 series bikes? I'm gonna go on a hunt for one to build and I definitely want the larger head tube for ease of getting a suspension fork. Hopefully they made a lugged model with 1 1/8". I am also wondering if the rear frame clearance is the same among all the years. I would like to fit a 2.3"-2.5" rear tire. Thanks in advance.

BTW, I have a lugged 92 750 that I have made into a restomod and I love it. Looking to do the same with a 750 or higher.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

theMotoMan said:


> The search feature really sucks on this site, so please don't flame me for asking.
> 
> What year did Trek move to a 1 1/8" head tube on these 900 series bikes? I'm gonna go on a hunt for one to build and I definitely want the larger head tube for ease of getting a suspension fork. Hopefully they made a lugged model with 1 1/8". I am also wondering if the rear frame clearance is the same among all the years. I would like to fit a 2.3"-2.5" rear tire. Thanks in advance.
> 
> BTW, I have a lugged 92 750 that I have made into a restomod and I love it. Looking to do the same with a 750 or higher.


I believe the switch was made for the 1991 year. I have a 1990 970 with a 1" steerer, and a 1992 930 with a 1-1/8" steerer. Looking at the 1991 catalog, the bikes look just like my '92. Check out vintage-trek.com for all the old catalogs.

The tire clearance looks about the same on both my bikes, maybe the '90 has a little less clearance at the fork. A WTB 2.1" Velociraptor pretty much takes up all the available space. A true 2.3-2.5" tire will be a snug fit. Depends on how wide your rims are, too. Remember back then, a 2.1 was pretty much the widest tire you could get, and most tires measured less than the advertised width.

Also, be aware that adding a suspension fork to an early 90s bike that was originally rigid will change the geometry a lot. I believe there was a lugged frame with a suspension fork at some point, maybe 1993 or 94? Check the old catalogs.

Finally, if you're riding rigid, the 1990 and earlier bikes have more frame flex, which isn't a bad thing, IMHO.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^Pretty sure 1991 was the 1st year they went to
1-1/8.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

theMotoMan said:


> I am also wondering if the rear frame clearance is the same among all the years. I would like to fit a 2.3"-2.5" rear tire. Thanks in advance.


I have a 1992 970 and the just have enough clearance for 26x2.35" knobby tires in the rear on 20 inner width rims. The front did not have clearance as the tire was too tall. 17 inner width rims and 2.35 tires fit front and back. My buddy tried this on a 1993 950 and the rear would not clear the same 2.35" tire. He found reference that showed the stays on the 970 had slightly thinner walls.









The 1993 970 came lugged and thread less. This was the last year of the lugged single tracks.


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

After looking in the official 1992 Trek Specification Manual, I see there was a suspension fork available for the 990. It is called the DS-2 and I imagine it was only 50-60mm of travel. I could see putting an 80mm fork on one of these and not affect the handling too much. Can anyone verify this? I had heard that the lugged frames were not suspension corrected, but it seems that Trek offered the DS-2 suspension fork on this lugged 990. I also wonder if the rest of the 900 series for 1992 had the same suspension corrected geometry.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

theMotoMan said:


> After looking in the official 1992 Trek Specification Manual, I see there was a suspension fork available for the 990. It is called the DS-2 and I imagine it was only 50-60mm of travel. I could see putting an 80mm fork on one of these and not affect the handling too much. Can anyone verify this? I had heard that the lugged frames were not suspension corrected, but it seems that Trek offered the DS-2 suspension fork on this lugged 990. I also wonder if the rest of the 900 series for 1992 had the same suspension corrected geometry.
> View attachment 1971014
> View attachment 1970997


My 1990 970, 1992 930, and 1997 930 all have 395mm A-C length forks, which definitely are not suspension corrected.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

theMotoMan said:


> After looking in the official 1992 Trek Specification Manual, I see there was a suspension fork available for the 990. It is called the DS-2 and I imagine it was only 50-60mm of travel. I could see putting an 80mm fork on one of these and not affect the handling too much. Can anyone verify this?


That fork was most likely 40mm of travel. Don’t think it would have changed the geo much. I think 80mm would be a very noticeable change in geo with the main issue of making the reach even that much shorter.


----------



## georgewang1 (Apr 15, 2020)

92gli said:


> I also had that model in college. My 2nd mtb, it replaced my '90 930. I became friends with a guy who was a racer that worked at a local shop. He hooked me up with a bro deal on a Judy and V brakes in 96. I rode the hell out of that bike until 2000.


I really love the 930 and just scored another one for $75 as a spare. Deciding how I'm going to build this one up. Dropper seatpost on my original one and it can take anything with the Fox fork. When I was in college at Drexel, I rode my Schwinn Varsity in Philadelphia until it got ripped off.


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

georgewang1 said:


> I really love the 930 and just scored another one for $75 as a spare. Deciding how I'm going to build this one up. Dropper seatpost on my original one and it can take anything with the Fox fork. When I was in college at Drexel, I rode my Schwinn Varsity in Philadelphia until it got ripped off.


Yeah, I had originally thought I was going to hold out for a 970 or 990 to get the better steel and components, but I think I will be replacing most everything anyway and the difference in the steel is probably not worth paying top dollar for a 990.

I'm in the Pensacola area and the pickings are pretty slim here. I recently moved here from Denver and the difference in used bikes is like night and day. Colorado is a biking state and the Denver and Boulder areas are bike meccas.


----------



## georgewang1 (Apr 15, 2020)

theMotoMan said:


> Yeah, I had originally thought I was going to hold out for a 970 or 990 to get the better steel and components, but I think I will be replacing most everything anyway and the difference in the steel is probably not worth paying top dollar for a 990.
> 
> I'm in the Pensacola area and the pickings are pretty slim here. I recently moved here from Denver and the difference in used bikes is like night and day. Colorado is a biking state and the Denver and Boulder areas are bike meccas.


Yeah, here in the SF bay area, there are a lot of bikers and pretty good selection on FB marketplace. Seen some nice Specialized and Santa Cruz older models with the Fox forks open bath, which I have alot of seals and parts for. Don't you miss the nice elevations from Colorado and downhills singletracks?


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

georgewang1 said:


> Yeah, here in the SF bay area, there are a lot of bikers and pretty good selection on FB marketplace. Seen some nice Specialized and Santa Cruz older models with the Fox forks open bath, which I have alot of seals and parts for. Don't you miss the nice elevations from Colorado and downhills singletracks?


Yes, I do miss all of the sweet areas to ride bikes in Colorado. I'm new to Florida, so it might take me a while to find some places to ride. It is not that popular for sure. Most people ride along the bike paths at the beach, but that is not what I am about. Other things here outweigh the positives of Colorado.


----------



## MatthewL (7 mo ago)

This is my 1995 930 drop-bar conversion


----------



## Pdxbmw (5 mo ago)

theMotoMan said:


> Yeah, I had originally thought I was going to hold out for a 970 or 990 to get the better steel and components, but I think I will be replacing most everything anyway and the difference in the steel is probably not worth paying top dollar for a 990.


Just an FYI, sometimes the lower models will get the higher model frames. I have a 91 990 and I recently picked up a 92 950 that is stamped 990 on the bottom bracket.


----------

